# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  [HN-TQ] Shop của Elenercom

## elenercom

Nghiêm chỉnh chấp hành nội quy mua bán của 4rum, tui mở shop này bán ít đồ lặt vặt. Kính mong các bác ủng hộ nhiệt tình nhé. Xin cảm ơn. Long 0975536370
MS1. 03 bộ servo J2S 200W của Mitsubishi bao gồm 3 driver MR-J2S-20A, 02 động cơ HC-KFS23 liền hộp giảm tốc BK2-09B-02MEKA tỉ số truyền 1:9 của Sumitomo, cốt ra 20 và 01 motor HC-KFS23G1 gắn giảm tốc K9012 tỉ số truyền 1:12 của Mitsubishi cốt ra 25. Hình thức đẹp, motor không chút chầy xước, đầy đủ dây và jack. Giá 3,3 triệu/ 1 bộ. Không lấy giảm tốc giá 2,7tr/bộ. Có giá ưu đãi cho cụ nào xúc cả để các em khỏi lạc đàn.

MS2. 01 bộ servo J2S 400W của Mitsubishi bao gồm driver MR-J2S-40A, động cơ HC-KFS43B có phanh, liền hộp giảm tốc K9005 tỉ số truyền 1:5 của Takamura cốt ra 25. Hình thức đẹp, motor không chút chầy xước, đầy đủ dây và jack. Giá 5 triệu/ 1 bộ. Không lấy giảm tốc giá 4.4tr/bộ. 

MS3. 01 bộ servo J2S 750W của Mitsubishi bao gồm driver MR-J2S-70A, động cơ HC-KFS73, liền hộp giảm tốc BK4-09B-08MEKA tỉ số truyền 1:9 của Sumitomo cốt ra 32. Hình thức đẹp, motor không chút chầy xước, đầy đủ dây và jack. Giá 8.2 triệu/ 1 bộ.


( còn nữa...)

----------

Huunhiem

----------


## garynguyen

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Chẹp chẹp
Bác chả bán trước, em thua bài hết tiền rồi mới bán.Hic mấy bộ đẹp quá. Mấy con vexta 5 pha đâu, cho ở đợ nốt nhà em đi

----------


## duytrungcdt

ms2 có 2 bộ ko bác ơi em đang cần 2 bộ có phanh ko cần hộp giảm tốc bác ạ
mai em a lô bác
thank

----------


## elenercom

Anh tưởng chú đi ma cao đánh bạc mang nhiều tiền về mới đem đồ ra bán.



> Chẹp chẹp
> Bác chả bán trước, em thua bài hết tiền rồi mới bán.Hic mấy bộ đẹp quá. Mấy con vexta 5 pha đâu, cho ở đợ nốt nhà em đi

----------


## elenercom

Có 1 bộ thôi bác ạ. Thanks



> ms2 có 2 bộ ko bác ơi em đang cần 2 bộ có phanh ko cần hộp giảm tốc bác ạ
> mai em a lô bác
> thank

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh Long còn dây anpha step không ? em mua tiếp.

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Có 1 bộ thôi bác ạ. Thanks


T2 e Ck cho bác lấy bộ đò ko hộp sồ nhé
Thank

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Không còn Nam ơi.




> Anh Long còn dây anpha step không ? em mua tiếp.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## elenercom

Thêm mấy món linh tinh
MS4. Rơ le trung gian DC24V, tiếp điểm 10A OMRON, socket Kakon hàn quốc. Giá 30k/ bộ. Có 7 bộ.

MS5. Rơ le trung gian DC24V, tiếp điểm 10A Honeywell, socket hàn quốc. Giá 30k/ bộ. Có 8 bộ.

MS6. Sensor Hanyoung-Hàn quốc NPN-NO mã HYP-1BS5NAF. Giá 60k/ con. Có 10 con. Cụ nào xúc cả xin tặng 2 con bị nứt (nhưng vẫn còn sống)

----------


## elenercom

Sorry các bác. Vừa xem kỹ lại thì đám relay MS4 có 6 con Honeywell, 1 con vỏ xanh là OMRON thôi ạ. Cáo lỗi.

----------


## elenercom

MS4 và MS5 đã ra đi theo tiếng gọi của bác Hồ rồi ạ

----------


## elenercom

MS7. Cặp AC servo 1kW chào buổi sáng các bác. Bộ thứ nhất gồm driver MR-J2S-200A, động cơ HC-RFS103B (1kw, có phanh, 3000rpm, bích vuông 100mm, trục 24mm, vỏ nhựa encoder bị trầy một chút ) . Giá 10 tr.
Bộ thứ 2 gồm driver MR-J2S-200A, động cơ có phanh HC-RFS103b liền giảm tốc 1:5 của ATG ( đài loan) , trục ra 19mm. Giá 11 tr. 
Hàng họ đã test OK, đầy đủ dây, giắc. 2 cái drviver bị mất nắp nhựa. Xin lưu ý là drviver 200A có thể lái một số loại động cơ đời J2S như 103, 121, 152, 153, 201, 202 và 203. Bác nào cần món gì cứ đề xuất nhé. OK tôi giải quyết liền. Thanks.

----------


## elenercom

MS2 đã đi theo một anh đẹp trai rồi.

----------


## elenercom

(tiếp tục)
MS8. Một ít jack 20 pin của 3M ( dùng cho CN1A, CN1B, CN2 của servo MR-J2S, driver 5 pha RKD,...) Giá 100k/ 1 cặp chung nhau sợi cáp.

MS9. Một số sợi cáp encoder mitsubishi đời J2S dài 5M đủ cả 2 đầu jack, mã MR-JCCBL5M-L. Giá 200k/ sợi

Kính mong các bác gần xa ủng hộ. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

Mới moi ra thêm được 5 con solid  pha in 5-32VDC, out AC220V-20A. Hàng đẹp  gần như mới. Giá 300K / mớ nhé các cụ.


5 con lọc nhiễu 3 pha, 250V, 20A của Fine Suntronix Hàn quốc. Giá 900k/cả đàn luôn.


Cảm ơn các cụ đã xem.

----------

nkthirohamada

----------


## scara.arm

Em gạch 5 con SSR nhé.
Bác có TK VietCombank thì trưa em chuyển. 
Ship vào HCM giúp em, đã SMS cho bác : 0988.xxx.381

----------


## elenercom

OK. Để tôi inbox cho bác TK nhé



> Em gạch 5 con SSR nhé.
> Bác có TK VietCombank thì trưa em chuyển. 
> Ship vào HCM giúp em, đã SMS cho bác : 0988.xxx.381

----------


## haianhelectric

Để cho mình con mitsubishi mrj 400W nhé, không lấy giảm tốc.

----------


## elenercom

Con này bán rồi bác ạ. Hiện chỉ còn loại 400W không phanh và 200W có phanh thôi. Thanks 



> Để cho mình con mitsubishi mrj 400W nhé, không lấy giảm tốc.

----------


## elenercom

Mới về 2 cái driver MR-J2S-40A từ Hàn Xẻng. Giá 3tr/cái + 2 cái jack CN1A, CN1B


Có cái pan me Mitutoyo 0-1" ít dùng nên để lại cho bác nào cần. Con này du xích hệ inch, hiển thị inch hoặc mm. Giá 500k bao ship luôn cho lẹ


2 cái nguồn Tàu khựa 24V-0.7A giá 100k/2c


Tạm thế đã, tối về post tiếp. Thank các bác đã xem

----------

Echchum

----------


## elenercom

MS10: Mới về một số cọng cáp encoder cho servo J2S curaMitsubishi dài thê lương ( tầm 10m) cho cụ nào chơi máy nhớn  và bự. Giá 250k/cọng


MS11: Có mấy cái đèn IDEC (Nhật hịn) điện áp 100V, phi 30 cho các bác sửa chữa máy bãi.  Hàng đã test. Giá 150k/ mớ 6 cái


MS12: Có 1 em motor fanuc đít đỏ model Beta2/3000, công suất 500W ngâm lâu rồi nhưng không cứu được. Cốt 14 có ca vét. Giá  gốc luôn 400K.


Nhờ các  bác đưa đi giùm. Thanks. Long 975536370

----------


## thuhanoi

Đăng ký 4 sợi dây Encoder Jin của Mitsu nhé. Thank

----------


## elenercom

Bác lấy loại 5m hay 10m ạ? Thanks



> Đăng ký 4 sợi dây Encoder Jin của Mitsu nhé. Thank

----------


## elenercom

Dây cáp encoder hịn 10 m đã hết. Mong các bác tiếp tục ủng hộ mấy sợi 5 m nhé. Bác nào vẫn còn nhu cầu dây 10 m thì a lô để em sản xuất nhé. Thanks
Nhân tiện khoe xong rồi bán ít jack 3M loại 50 pin cho bác nào chơi  AC servo nhé. Giá 50k/ cái. (To gấp đôi cái 20 pin mà giá vẫn thế là sao????? kekeke)

----------


## elenercom

MS6: Giảm giá còn 550K cho cả mớ sensor Hanyoung nhé các cụ.

Dọn nhà lòi ra ít miếng nhôm 10 để phay parts, không bít có bác nào cần không nhể? Nhôm tháo máy Hàn quốc mặt mũi nhẵn nhụi và sạch sẽ. Cạnh có mấy lỗ M6. Có 4 loại  cân nặng 0.8kg, 0.7kg, 0.5 kg và 0.45 kg. Giá lần lượt là 40k, 35k, 20k và 15k. Số lượng ghi trong hình. Cụ nào lấy hết sẽ có giá đẹp hơn
 

Chúc các cụ cuối tuần xả hơi vui vẻ.

----------


## elenercom

Có một bác đt...279 ở SG đã gạch 1 miếng 40k và 3 miếng 20K. Thanks

----------


## Huunhiem

Nhôm đó là nhôm mấy

----------


## thaibinhcnc

> MS6: Giảm giá còn 550K cho cả mớ sensor Hanyoung nhé các cụ.
> 
> Dọn nhà lòi ra ít miếng nhôm 10 để phay parts, không bít có bác nào cần không nhể? Nhôm tháo máy Hàn quốc mặt mũi nhẵn nhụi và sạch sẽ. Cạnh có mấy lỗ M6. Có 4 loại  cân nặng 0.8kg, 0.7kg, 0.5 kg và 0.45 kg. Giá lần lượt là 40k, 35k, 20k và 15k. Số lượng ghi trong hình. Cụ nào lấy hết sẽ có giá đẹp hơn
>  
> 
> Chúc các cụ cuối tuần xả hơi vui vẻ.


gạch hết chỗ này bác shop

----------


## elenercom

Có một bác khác đt...577 đã gạch 2 miếng 20k và 3 miếng 15K. Thanks

----------


## elenercom

@Huunhiem: Chả biết nhôm mấy cụ ạ, chỉ thấy phay  sướng lắm. Kekeke



> Nhôm đó là nhôm mấy


@thaibinhcnc: Sorry bác. Chỉ còn 4 miếng 40K và 5 miếng 35K thôi ợ.  Bác có gạch nốt thì để em ngừng nhận gạch?

----------


## sontnt

> Có một bác đt...279 ở SG đã gạch 1 miếng 40k và 3 miếng 20K. Thanks


Em có thêm 1 miếng 40k ấy bác elenercom. Tổng cộng là 2 miếng 40k, 3 miếng 20k. 140k e đã chuyển  :Smile:

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Còn lại 3 miếng 40K và 4 miếng 35K các cụ ạ

----------


## elenercom

Đã xong mấy mảnh nhôm rồi các cụ ạ.Thanks

----------


## elenercom

Bán mấy cái jack 3M 50 pin dùng cho servo. 1+ Giá 50K/cái . 5+ giá 45k/ cái. 10+ giá 40K/ cái các bác nhé. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

Bán cái bơm  chân không PISCO ( Nhật hịn) lưu lượng 30L/min. Model RPV06AG-40T200-20-40. Động cơ 3 pha 200V-40W có bảo vệ quá nhiệt. Thân bơm bằng nhôm. Cửa hút ren 3/8", cửa xả ren 1/4". Chạy cực êm. Hình thức còn rất đẹp. Nặng khoảng 7kg. Giá 1 tr.
Đính kèm 22988Đính kèm 22989Đính kèm 22990Đính kèm 22991

Bộ điều khiển vị trí SG8030D của Vexta. Cái này nhiều  bác bán rồi nên khỏi cần quảng cáo luôn. Giá 600K

Thank các bác đã xem

----------


## vietnamcnc

Không thấy hình bơm đâu bác à!

Dù chưa thấy nhưng cũng gạch bơm... mai thấy hình rồi quyết !

----------


## elenercom

Gửi lại hình này bác. Thanks

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tks bác!

30l/min với 1 bình tích áp mini nữa là đẹp!
Nhưng mình cần công suất lớn hơn.
Mình xin hủy gạch nhe!

----------


## itanium7000

> Đính kèm 20530Đính kèm 20531Đính kèm 20532
> MS3. 01 bộ servo J2S 750W của Mitsubishi bao gồm driver MR-J2S-70A, động cơ HC-KFS73, liền hộp giảm tốc BK4-09B-08MEKA tỉ số truyền 1:9 của Sumitomo cốt ra 32. Hình thức đẹp, motor không chút chầy xước, đầy đủ dây và jack. Giá 8.2 triệu/ 1 bộ.
> Đính kèm 20533Đính kèm 20534Đính kèm 20535Đính kèm 20536


Bộ MR2-J2S 70A mà em không muốn lấy hộp số có được không bác?




> Dây cáp encoder hịn 10 m đã hết. Mong các bác tiếp tục ủng hộ mấy sợi 5 m nhé. Bác nào vẫn còn nhu cầu dây 10 m thì a lô để em sản xuất nhé. Thanks
> Nhân tiện khoe xong rồi bán ít jack 3M loại 50 pin cho bác nào chơi  AC servo nhé. Giá 50k/ cái. (To gấp đôi cái 20 pin mà giá vẫn thế là sao????? kekeke)


Loại connector này có phải 3M 10350 không ạ?

----------


## elenercom

Bộ servo 750W đã đi rồi. Jack đó đúng là 3M 10350 đó chú Tuấn. Thanks

----------


## elenercom

Hà Lội ngày mưa bão. Hết gạo òi.  Bán mấy thứ.
Thứ nhất là mấy cái gối tháo máy Hàn cúc chuẩn BK12 ( dưng mà không có số má gì trên thân cả). Hàng đẹp, mỡ bò còn trong, kèm theo mẩu vít me bi và ê cu hãm, lắc không thấy dơ. Giá 900k/ mớ 5 cái. Cụ nào lấy lẻ thì cho em xin thêm tí ti tiền xăng xe đi gửi nhé. Cụ nào lấy nhiều hơn 5 cái thì ới em trước để em nhập về phục vụ. Long 0975536370


Thứ hai là 3 bộ sensor quang kiểu thu phát BJ10M-TDT1 VÀ BJ10M-TDT2 của Autonics, hàng tháo máy Hàn cúc. Có 2 bộ dây dài tầm hơn 1 m, 1 bộ dây ngắn 0,5m. Hàng đẹp, không sứt mẻ gì. Giá 300k/ mớ 3 bộ.

Thứ 3 là 1 em ASM66AA-T3.6  lạc đàn, hàng họ còn ngon. Giá 450K ạ


Thanks các bác đã xem

----------


## elenercom

Xin phép các bác Update tềnh hềnh bán hàng tí.
Servo đã đi hết, còn lại 1 bộ 1kW
Sensor hanyoung, encoder cable dài 5m, bơm chân không vẫn còn. Jack 3M 10350 còn một số.
Cỏntroller SG8030D đang chờ ngớt mưa để ra đi theo một đại gia vào Nam.

Trân trọng kính báo

----------


## garynguyen

Trời mưa trời gió bác bán hàng là hợp lý, để cho em một cái BK12 nhé

----------


## elenercom

@garynguyen: OK, vẫn để dành cho ông em

----------


## elenercom

Giảm giá sensor từ Hanyoung MS6 còn 50k/cái.
Bán bộ nguồn Meanwell 24V-10A vỏ nhôm hơi trầy  xước do quăng quật nhiều . Giá 200K.

Bộ PLC OMRON CPM1A-30CDR-A-V1 còn ngon, mạch còn sạch sẽ nguyên bản, kết nồi với máy tính OK, mất 2 cái nắp nhựa che cổng kết nối và cổng mở rộng. Giá 500K

Thank các cụ đã xem

----------


## tranphong248

> Giảm giá sensor từ Hanyoung MS6 còn 50k/cái.
> Bán bộ nguồn Meanwell 24V-10A vỏ nhôm hơi trầy  xước do quăng quật nhiều . Giá 200K.
> 
> Bộ PLC OMRON CPM1A-30CDR-A-V1 còn ngon, mạch còn sạch sẽ nguyên bản, kết nồi với máy tính OK, mất 2 cái nắp nhựa che cổng kết nối và cổng mở rộng. Giá 500K
> 
> Thank các cụ đã xem


Mình lấy cái nguồn nhe bác

----------

elenercom

----------


## Ledngochan

> Bộ PLC OMRON CPM1A-30CDR-A-V1 còn ngon, mạch còn sạch sẽ nguyên bản, kết nồi với máy tính OK, mất 2 cái nắp nhựa che cổng kết nối và cổng mở rộng. Giá 500K
> 
> Thank các cụ đã xem


Cụ có cáp 20pin cho em này không, mình định chế chế hàn hàn sợ mất zin.

----------


## elenercom

Muốn zin thì cụ phải kiếm cái CPM1-CIF01 dư lày

Thanks

----------


## elenercom

Cụ tranphong248 có lấy nguồn thì liên hệ tôi số này nhé 0975536370 (Long). Thanks

----------


## phuocviet346

Bộ PLC OMRON CPM1A-30CDR-A-V1 còn ngon, mạch còn sạch sẽ nguyên bản, kết nồi với máy tính OK, mất 2 cái nắp nhựa che cổng kết nối và cổng mở rộng. Giá 500K

Em gạch con plc này nha

----------


## elenercom

OK bác phuocviet346. Tôi sẽ inbox số TK. Thanks

----------


## elenercom

Bác phuocviet346 cho tôi xin Tên, địa chỉ và điện thoại người nhận hàng nhé. Thanks

----------


## phuocviet346

> Bác phuocviet346 cho tôi xin Tên, địa chỉ và điện thoại người nhận hàng nhé. Thanks


Đã inbox thông tin cho bác rồi, kiểm tra giúp nha
Thanks !

----------

elenercom

----------


## tranphong248

> Cụ tranphong248 có lấy nguồn thì liên hệ tôi số này nhé 0975536370 (Long). Thanks


Đã chuyển khoản cho bác, còn địa chỉ thì mình sẽ inbox nhe bác Long


tại cái ngân hàng sacombank khi chuyển khoản phải có tên chi nhánh nó mới chuyển bác ah.
Thanks

----------

elenercom

----------


## woodenfishbk

bác chủ bán rồi cho em ké vài con PLC không dùng tới.
bác nào cần alo 0969679929

----------


## elenercom

Lâu lâu phải vào kéo bài lên, nhất định không để nó chìm như thế này được.
Xin phép các cụ cập nhật tí nhé. 
Servo Mitsu driver MR-J2S-200A và motor HC-RFS103B ( có/ không có giảm tốc)  còn 1 bộ
Cáp encoder họ J2S của Mitsu dài 2m và 5m còn một số
Sensor từ Hanyoung ra đi rất chậm dù giá chỉ còn 50k/ con
Jack 3M 50 pin còn một rổ
và vẫn còn nhiều thứ nữa...
up thêm mấy món nữa cho vui ạ.
1. Tấm nhôm kích thước 490x250x20 tháo máy nặng 6,5kg có sẵn 2 rãnh đặt rail 20 và lỗ ren M5. Chiều dài rãnh đặt rail 330mm ( lắp rail dài 320 là xinh nhất, rail 340 thì phải  phay đi chút ít). Khoảng cách tâm rail chừng 117mm. Cái này có vẻ làm trục Z được.  Giá 300K chưa phí ship ạ

2. Jack Molex  chỉ có 4 pin ( 1,2 và 5,6) kích thước như loại 6 pin dùng cho encoder yaskawa và panasonics. Dây dài 0,6-1 m. Giá 200k/mớ 5 cái. 

3. Nguồn DC 24V-4.5A, input 220VAC của IDEC IZUMI còn khá đẹp. Giá 400K/ mớ 3 cái. Mua lẻ thì 150k/cái.

Thank các bác đã xem.

----------


## thuhanoi

> ... phải vào kéo bài lên, nhất định không để nó chìm như thế này được.
> ... món nữa cho vui ạ.
> 1. Tấm nhôm kích thước 490x250x20 tháo máy nặng 6,5kg có sẵn 2 rãnh đặt rail 20 và lỗ ren M5. Chiều dài rãnh đặt rail 330mm ( lắp rail dài 320 là xinh nhất, rail 340 thì phải  phay đi chút ít). Khoảng cách tâm rail chừng 117mm. Cái này có vẻ làm trục Z được.  Giá 300K chưa phí ship ạ
> 
> ....


Bác đem giúp tấm nhôm sang bác phuongmd (mình ck luôn cho phuongmd) để nó đi cùng chuyến đò Phuong Trang giúp nhé - Thank

----------


## thaibinhcnc

có gì hay up lên đi shop

----------


## elenercom

ok bác Huề. Thanks

----------


## elenercom

Có ít xích nhựa Hanshin Chain ( hàng Hàn quốc tháo máy) còn ngon phục vụ các cụ chế máy đây. Mỗi loại hiện có khoảng 3-4 m. Ngắn dài thế nào các cụ chứ tùy chọn nhé.
1. Mã HSP0450-1BN, R95 kích thước rộng 54 x cao 40 . Giá 100k/m
2. Mã HSP0450-2BN, R75 kích thước rộng 74 x cao 40 . Giá 125k/m
3. Mã HSP0450-3BN, R125 kích thước rộng 94 x cao 40 . Giá 150k/m .( Loại to nhất trong hình)
4. Mã HSP0450-4BN, chưa ngó kịp R bao nhiêu,  kích thước rộng 116 x cao 40 . Giá 180k/m (loại này không có trong hình)
4. Mã HSP0320-2B  , kích thước rộng 36 x cao 25. Giá 60k/ m (Loại nhỏ nhất trong hình)

Kính mong các cụ ủng hộ. Thanks

----------


## garynguyen

Vote cho hàng ngon, cụ có mã 320-3BN thì lấy cho em 2m nhé, mà mã 3B- cũng nối được với mã 3BN. Hai mã 450-2BN và 3BN dùng cho trục Y máy lớn

----------

elenercom, nhatanh75

----------


## thaibinhcnc

up ke nhôm đi bác, có ke lấy kèm thêm ít xích nữa

----------


## GORLAK

Đang cần 2 cái ke sắt thép hay nhôm gì cũng đc, sắt ưu tiên, rộng tầm 200mm, cao tầm 500mm, còn sâu thì 300mm là ngon, bác nào có xem xem cỡ đó chia e 2 cái là ok.

----------


## elenercom

Không biết bác cần loại ke như thế nào mà up???



> up ke nhôm đi bác, có ke lấy kèm thêm ít xích nữa

----------


## thaibinhcnc

> Không biết bác cần loại ke như thế nào mà up???


em đang săn bác có cứ up hoặc send cho em. ngon em hot liền

----------


## elenercom

Loại này thì tôi không có rồi. Thanks



> Đang cần 2 cái ke sắt thép hay nhôm gì cũng đc, sắt ưu tiên, rộng tầm 200mm, cao tầm 500mm, còn sâu thì 300mm là ngon, bác nào có xem xem cỡ đó chia e 2 cái là ok.

----------


## Ledngochan

> ...
> 4. Mã HSP0320-2B  , kích thước rộng 36 x cao 25. Giá 60k/ m (Loại nhỏ nhất trong hình)
> Đính kèm 24741Đính kèm 24742
> Kính mong các cụ ủng hộ. Thanks


Để cho mình 4m nhé. inbox mình tk agribank.

----------


## elenercom

Loại này chỉ còn 2 m thôi bác led ạ.



> Để cho mình 4m nhé. inbox mình tk agribank.

----------


## Ledngochan

> Loại này chỉ còn 2 m thôi bác led ạ.


2m cũng lấy, tiện thể kiếm giúp mình 1 cái khớp nối 12-14, 1 cái 10-12 thì tốt.

----------


## elenercom

Lâu lâu shop đóng cửa. Hôm nay lại mở cửa phục vụ các cụ ít khớp nối nhôm hệ hàng bãi. Có 4 mức giá từ trên xuống dưới 200k, 150k, 100k và 50K rất tiện cho các cụ cào thẻ ( điện thoại của iem và của vợ iem đều sắp hết xiền ạ). Kính mong các cụ ủng hộ. Call 0975536370, biết đâu có giá tốt hơn. Thanks

----------


## hieunguyenkham

em lấy 2 cái 8-10 nha bác.bác đưa thông tin em chuyển thẻ a.

----------


## elenercom

Là sao hở bác. Zụ nầy tui gà lắm. Bác có chuyển khoản Vietcombank được không?




> em lấy 2 cái 8-10 nha bác.bác đưa thông tin em chuyển thẻ a.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

tưởng cụ kêu nạp thẻ cào em cào cho cụ nạp luôn.

----------


## vusvus

thôi e xóa bài ạ

----------


## elenercom

cụ nạp cho số máy này hộ tui nhá: 01265236586. thanks.
Cụ thông cảm. tôi chưa chơi kiểu này bao giờ. hehehe
Chắc là cụ phải nhắn cho tôi mã nạp thẻ chứ nhể?



> tưởng cụ kêu nạp thẻ cào em cào cho cụ nạp luôn.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Sáng mai mình nhắn cho hén.

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Cụ cho xin luôn cái địa chỉ nhận hàng nhé. Thanks



> Sáng mai mình nhắn cho hén.

----------


## thuhanoi

Có cái 8-6.35 kìa - mình lấy hé

----------

elenercom

----------


## garynguyen

12-14 kìa các cụ, con 15-19 to nhỉ

----------

elenercom

----------


## thuhanoi

@ elenercom: Bác dùng thẻ mobifone; vinaphone hay là Viettel ?

----------


## elenercom

Mobifone bác ạ




> @ elenercom: Bác dùng thẻ mobifone; vinaphone hay là Viettel ?

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> cụ nạp cho số máy này hộ tui nhá: 01265236586. thanks.
> Cụ thông cảm. tôi chưa chơi kiểu này bao giờ. hehehe
> Chắc là cụ phải nhắn cho tôi mã nạp thẻ chứ nhể?


Đã nạp thẻ nha cụ. Địa chỉ: nguyễn khâm hiếu 292/9 CMT8, P. Bùi Hữu Nghĩa, quận Bình Thủy, TP.Cần Thơ. Sdt 0983738639

----------

elenercom

----------


## thuhanoi

Đã nhận cái coupling, đóng gói chuẩn quá luôn

----------

elenercom

----------


## hoangson

Bác có con 6.35 - 6.35 giá cả như thế nào thì ới em nhé, em lấy 3 con: 0986319026

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Khớp 6-6 bác có móc lên 6.35 được không?



> Bác có con 6.35 - 6.35 giá cả như thế nào thì ới em nhé, em lấy 3 con: 0986319026

----------


## elenercom

Túng tiền lôi ít đồ ra bán đây
1. Tấm nhôm tháo máy Hàn quốc phẳng phiu,nhẵn nhụi, mặt không có lỗ, chỉ có vài lỗ ren M4 bên cạnh. Loại này mà phay thì ngọt phải biết. Kích thước 550x160x10 (nặng khoảng 2,4kg) Giá 150K. Có 02 tấm.
Đính kèm 26818
2. Biến tần ADLEE Đài loan, điện áp nguồn 1 pha 220V, công suất 400W. Hình thức còn rất đẹp, đã test OK. Còn nguyên tem bảo hành. Giá có 600K thôi.

3. Jack 3M 10336 , loại chân hàn 36pin dành cho các bác dùng alpha step. Dây dài 60cm-1,2m chống nhiễu. Giá 60k/cái. Bao ship bác nào lấy cả 7 cái.

Thank các bác đã xem bài. Long 0975536370

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, anh Long cho em lấy hết 7 cái giắc nhe!!! Mừng quá

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

OK bác Gamo. Tui sẽ inbox số TK Vietcombank nhé. Thanks.
Có điều phải nói rõ là đầu dây đã hàn có thể không giống với alpha step nhé.



> Ui giời, anh Long cho em lấy hết 7 cái giắc nhe!!! Mừng quá

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ko sao anh, chủ yếu em cần cái molex 36 thui ;D

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Tui xin gửi lại hình tấm nhôm nhé. Thank bác Minhtriet

----------


## secondhand

> Tui xin gửi lại hình tấm nhôm nhé. Thank bác Minhtriet


Mình đăng ký 2 tấm nhôm nhé!

----------


## elenercom

OK bác secondhand. Tui sẽ inbox số TK VCB cho bác. Thanks. 


> Mình đăng ký 2 tấm nhôm nhé!

----------


## elenercom

Kính mong bác secondhand xác nhận tình trạng gạch ngói. Thanks

Tiếp tục là một số khớp nối giá đẹp cho các bác cào thẻ mobiphone chỉ có trong một ngày 28 tháng 10 :
 3 cái khớp be bé xinh xinh 6-6 , D19, L19 giá 150K/ 3 cái


1 cái 14-10 giá 100K và 1 cái 14-8 giá 150K

Thank các bác đã xem

----------


## toanho

Em lấy 3 cái khơp 6 6 nha bác. Mai em CK nhá

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

OK bác. Mai bác cào cho iem cái thẻ mobiphone nhá. Thanks



> Em lấy 3 cái khơp 6 6 nha bác. Mai em CK nhá

----------


## toanho

Là gửi bác số thè nạp tiền đt đúng không ?

----------


## elenercom

Chuẩn đó bác . Số đt của em là 0975536370. Thanks



> Là gửi bác số thè nạp tiền đt đúng không ?

----------


## secondhand

> Kính mong bác secondhand xác nhận tình trạng gạch ngói. Thanks


Đã sms cho bác lúc 8h05 rồi mà, số 0906266xxx

----------


## elenercom

Không thấy gì cụ  ạ. Phiền cụ nhắn lại YES or NO nhé. Thanks



> Đã sms cho bác lúc 8h05 rồi mà, số 0906266xxx

----------


## toanho

> Chuẩn đó bác . Số đt của em là 0975536370. Thanks


Đã nạp thẻ roài. Bác đọc PM giúp nhé. Số tel của mình 0973486744. Toàn cảm ơn

----------

elenercom

----------


## toanho

Cảm ơn bác chủ ship hàng quá nhanh, trong ngày luôn.

Hôm nay vừa nhận luôn quá nhanh cho chuyến từ HN vào Cần Thơ

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Xin phép các cụ cập nhật mấy món linh tinh ạ
1. Nhôm tấm đẹp như Ngọc Trinh, vuông vắn, nhẵn nhụi và không có lỗ trên mặt (có một số lỗ bên cạnh thôi)
    2 tấm KT 550x160x10 giá 150k/tấm
    2 tấm KT 600x152x8  giá 120K/ tấm
    01 tấm KT 594x156x12 giá 180K

2. Jack 36 pin cho alpha step có sẵn dây ( dài tầm 0,5m) giá 60K/ cái

Ưu tiên một bác có số đt xxxxxxx402 vì lần trước không đến lượt. Thank các bác.

----------


## elenercom

Đã xong mớ nhôm và jack. Chào các cụ em đi ngủ ạ. G9 các cụ

----------

hieunguyen81

----------


## elenercom

Dọn nhà - Ra ít đồ các cụ ạ
1. Có 10 bộ relay trung gian của Finder ( hàng Đức thì phải), coil 230VAC, loại 3 cặp tiếp điểm, củ còn rất đẹp, socket bị han gỉ một số. Giá 230K/ mớ 10 bộ

2. Sensor từ Phi 8, của hãng Diell, mã AE1/AN-1A, NPN-NO, dây dài 40-50cm. 100K cho cả mớ 6 con. Ảnh bên trên
3. Công tắc hành trình của Honeywell loại có tay đòn điều chỉnh được, đầu gắn con lăn. Giá 60K/ 2 em

4. Mới về 3 cái jack 3M loại 36pin cho alpha step. Giá vẫn thế 60k/ cái ( xem ảnh đầu tiên ạ)

Thank các cụ đã xem.

----------


## hungmtcn

Cho e gạch mớ senso mai e gọi bác vì muộn quá rồi ko dám gọi

----------


## elenercom

Sensor đã có gạch. Jack 36 pin đã ra đi ạ. Thank các cụ.

----------


## elenercom

Báo cáo Relay đã đính hôn với một đại gia chưa vợ.
Còn lại đôi công tắc hành trình Honeywell. Giảm giá còn 50K ạ. Cụ nào cào thẻ mobiphone giúp iem với ạ. Thanks

----------


## duytrungcdt

Kích thước 2 công tắc bao nhiêu anh chỗ cỏ của nó đó ạ.

----------


## elenercom

Sorry bác duytrungcdt. 2 em limit switch đã đi làm nhiệm vụ chính trị òi.




> Kích thước 2 công tắc bao nhiêu anh chỗ cỏ của nó đó ạ.

----------


## elenercom

Túng tiền bán tiếp bộ servo sigma II 100W bao gồm: driver SGDM-01ADA, motor SGMAH-01a liền giảm tốc 1/11 của HD system, có sẵn part gá kiểu chân đế, trọn bộ jack  các loại, dây motor và encoder dài hơn 5 m. Hàng tháo máy đẹp không tì vết, đã test OK. Giá 1,6 triệu


Thank các cụ đã xem

----------


## elenercom

Có 2 cặp ray THK bản 12  dài 180mm, mỗi ray chỉ có 1 block. Hàng sáng đẹp, trượt êm, giá rất mềm. 150K cho cả mớ

----------


## thuhanoi

> Có 2 cặp ray THK bản 12  dài 180mm, mỗi ray chỉ có 1 block. Hàng sáng đẹp, trượt êm, giá rất mềm. 150K cho cả mớ


OK, lấy bộ này nhé
Cộng luôn bộ xẹc dô nhé

----------


## elenercom

Sorry bác Hòe. Cả bộ servo và ray đã có gạch rồi ạ. Bể gạch em liên lạc lại với bác nhé. Thanks



> OK, lấy bộ này nhé
> Cộng luôn bộ xẹc dô nhé

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thanhvanchi

> MS7. Cặp AC servo 1kW chào buổi sáng các bác. Bộ thứ nhất gồm driver MR-J2S-200A, động cơ HC-RFS103B (1kw, có phanh, 3000rpm, trên mạng internet bích vuông 100mm, trục 24mm, vỏ nhựa encoder bị trầy một chút ) . Giá 10 tr.
> Bộ thứ 2 gồm driver MR-J2S-200A, động cơ có phanh HC-RFS103b liền giảm tốc 1:5 của ATG ( đài loan) , trục ra 19mm. Giá 11 tr. 
> Hàng họ đã test OK, đầy đủ dây, giắc. 2 cái drviver bị mất nắp nhựa. Xin lưu ý là drviver 200A có thể lái một số loại động cơ đời J2S như 103, 121, 152, 153, 201, 202 và 203. Bác nào cần món gì cứ đề xuất nhé. OK tôi giải quyết liền. Thanks.


Giá em này tới 11 Củ thì hơi chát. Bác có thể giảm giá giúp em được không? tính tìm một em về làm để học tập và nghiệm cứu thêm về công việc.
Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## luongtu1983

> Lâu lâu phải vào kéo bài lên, nhất định không để nó chìm như thế này được.
> Xin phép các cụ cập nhật tí nhé. 
> Servo Mitsu driver MR-J2S-200A và motor HC-RFS103B ( có/ không có giảm tốc)  còn 1 bộ
> Cáp encoder họ J2S của Mitsu dài 2m và 5m còn một số
> Sensor từ Hanyoung ra đi rất chậm dù giá chỉ còn 50k/ con
> Jack 3M 50 pin còn một rổ
> và vẫn còn nhiều thứ nữa...
> up thêm mấy món nữa cho vui ạ.
> 1. Tấm nhôm kích thước 490x250x20 tháo máy nặng 6,5kg có sẵn 2 rãnh đặt rail 20 và lỗ ren M5. Chiều dài rãnh đặt rail 330mm ( lắp rail dài 320 là xinh nhất, rail 340 thì phải  phay đi chút ít). Khoảng cách tâm rail chừng 117mm. Cái này có vẻ làm trục Z được.  Giá 300K chưa phí ship ạ
> ...


Cáp encoder họ J2S của Mitsu còn ko bác

----------


## elenercom

Cáp vẫn còn nhé bác luongtu. Bác cần loại dài bao nhiêu? Thanks

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Xin phép các cụ cập nhật mấy món linh tinh ạ
> 2. Jack 36 pin cho alpha step có sẵn dây ( dài tầm 0,5m) giá 60K/ cái
> 
> Ưu tiên một bác có số đt xxxxxxx402 vì lần trước không đến lượt. Thank các bác.


còn cái jack nào k bác Long ơi?e mua 1 bộ alpha mà họ k gửi giắc 36 chân cho

----------


## luongtu1983

> Cáp vẫn còn nhé bác luongtu. Bác cần loại dài bao nhiêu? Thanks


loại 3m giá thế nào bác

----------


## elenercom

@huyquynhbk: Hết òi em ạ. Thanks

----------


## elenercom

Bán ít đồ lấy xiền đón năm mới nào. Bác nào cần cứ a lô em nhé . Long 0975536370
1. Jack 36 pin cho alpha step, liền dây dài từ 0,4 đến 1,4m. Giá 60k/ cái

2. Cái panme 0-25mm, chuyển hệ inch/ mm, không đẹp lắm nhưng còn dùng rất tốt. Giá 450K
3. rơ le trung gian DC24V, 4 cái của Honeywell, 1 cái của OMRON. Giá 30k/ cái

4. Relay socket 8  và 14 chân kiểu của OMRON và kiểu hàn quốc. Giá 5k/ cái. Mua hết cả lô thì 4k/ cái , cứ nhân lên rồi làm tròn xuống cho chẵn ạ

5. Điện trở hãm 100 Ohm, 500W của SEW euro drive. Kích thước 215x80x15mm. Vỏ nhôm. Giá 150K/ cái ( có 3 cái)

6. Khớp nối 8-8 ,phi 26 dài 45mm. Trông thì giống nhôm đã a nốt hóa nhưng khá nặng. Giá 100K/ cái ( có 3 cái)

7. PLC model FC4A-C16R2 Micro Smart của IDEC ( Nhật bổn) . Lành lặn và gọn gàng. Giá 700K

8. Bộ điều khiển vị trí nội suy 2 trục FX2N-20GM của Mitsubishi, đầy đủ dây jack, pin còn ngon ( 3,6 mấy volt ấy). Giá 2 triệu

( còn nữa....)

----------


## elenercom

Đính chính lại về mấy cái khớp nối. Hôm nay lấy nam châm hút thử thấy nó dính. Kết luận nó bằng sắt các cụ ợ. 
Bán tiếp mấy món:
1. Động cơ servo mitsubishi 100W họ MR-C mã hiệu HC-PQ13, hàng khá đẹp, còn nguyên jack. Giá 200K

2. Hai bộ servo Mitsubishi MR-J2S 100W tháo máy Hàn quốc , đã test OK, đầy đủ dây và jack. Giá 1,4tr/ bộ

3, Bộ nguồn 24V, 50W của Keyence. Giá 200K


Lẩu thập cẩm kính mời

----------


## inhainha

> Đính chính lại về mấy cái khớp nối. Hôm nay lấy nam châm hút thử thấy nó dính. Kết luận nó bằng sắt các cụ ợ. 
> Bán tiếp mấy món:
> 1. Động cơ servo mitsubishi 100W họ MR-C mã hiệu HC-PQ13, hàng khá đẹp, còn nguyên jack. Giá 200K


Mình đặt cái này nha bác.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bán ít đồ lấy xiền đón năm mới nào. Bác nào cần cứ a lô em nhé . Long 0975536370
> 6. Khớp nối 8-8 ,phi 26 dài 45mm. Trông thì giống nhôm đã a nốt hóa nhưng khá nặng. Giá 100K/ cái ( có 3 cái)
> Đính kèm 29585
> ....)


Ôi cần mấy em dài dài này mà bằng sắt nữa mới ngon chứ, mình lấy nhé. THK

----------

elenercom

----------


## huyquynhbk

e lấy cái nguồn 24v nhé !

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Số tài khoản VCB của em đây các cụ: Chủ TK Nguyễn Kim Thành Long 0491000091381  vietcombank chi nhánh Thăng Long. Thank các cụ

----------


## garynguyen

Nhanh thế cụ Quỳnh, e cũng thích cái nguồn đó cho cái máy nó đẹp

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Nhanh thế cụ Quỳnh, e cũng thích cái nguồn đó cho cái máy nó đẹp


nếu cụ cần thì e nhường lại cho cụ nhé.e kiếm cái khác cũng đc.hehe

----------


## elenercom

Xin phép các cụ cập nhật tềnh hềnh bán hàng lấy tiền đón năm mới:
1. Khớp sắt ( tưởng là nhôm): đã xong
2.2 bộ servo 100W: đã đi
3. motor HC-PQ13 :có gạch
4. Nguồn keyence24V: có gạch

Và lần này chính xác là khớp nhôm: 9-10, phi 26, dài 32. Giá 250k/ mớ 5 cái

Thank các cụ

----------


## thuhanoi

Hàng nằm ở đây rồi, thank cụ nhé nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## elenercom

Thank cụ. Viettel nhanh nhỉ



> Hàng nằm ở đây rồi, thank cụ nhé nhé

----------


## elenercom

5 cái khớp nối đã bị gạch bởi cụ ...304 ạ.Thanks

----------


## elenercom

Bán  tiếp cái chuồng chó của Siemens. Giá 600K. Thông số như trong hình ạ. 24kW,IP20, 7,2 kg, 900V, 12s duty, 27 Ohm. Date 04/06.

Cụ nào chỉ muốn lấy cả 3 con trở bên trong thì a lô em nhé. Em hoán cải nó thành cái lồng bẫy chuột. hhehe. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

Bán cái động cơ DC servo của sanyo denki, to đùng cách mạng, hàng tháo máy đột CNC Nishinbo các cụ ạ. Giá 500K.

----------


## elenercom

Mới lụm được cái driver MR-C-10A nên giữ lại con động cơ HC-PQ13. Cụ Inhainha thông củm nhóe.
Bán tiếp ít hàng lấy tiền lì xì các cháu nào.
1. Có một rổ khớp nối như hình. Cụ nào có nhu cầu loại nào thì ới tui để tôi tìm và thông tin về kích thước và gía cả ạ. Không có thời gian kiểm, mong các cụ đại xá.

2. Một số cảm biến áp suất -101kPa- 101KPa của SMC, 2 outputs, đã test ngon lành, mỗi tội không có dây jack. Giá 100k/ em.

3. Vòng bi NSK đầu 7 đít C , cấp chính xác P4, hàng tháo máy đã vệ sinh sạch sẽ, quay trơn, chỉ cần châm ít mỡ bò cao tốc là chén ợ. Giá 200K/ cặp 7005C, 150K/ cặp 7907C  và 150K/ cặp 7004C

Kính mong các cụ ủng hộ.Thanks. Long 0975536370

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> 30337[/ATTACH]
> Kính mong các cụ ủng hộ.Thanks. Long 0975536370


Bạc đạn ngon quá ! tiếc là lớn hơn loại đang cần, khi nào có Size nhỏ như 7000C hoặc 7001C thì để cho mỗi thứ 1 cặp nhé.

----------

elenercom

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bán  tiếp cái chuồng chó của Siemens. Giá 600K. Thông số như trong hình ạ. 24kW,IP20, 7,2 kg, 900V, 12s duty, 27 Ohm. Date 04/06.
> 
> Cụ nào chỉ muốn lấy cả 3 con trở bên trong thì a lô em nhé. Em hoán cải nó thành cái lồng bẫy chuột. hhehe. Long 0975536370


Mùa lạnh ni sao ai mua cái này nhỉ, cái lồng bằng inox xịn đó nhé, về đấu dây lại chút xíu để dưới giường ngủ ngon luôn. Ông nào có bố mẹ già mua ngay đi  :Big Grin:

----------


## elenercom

Thế mà em không nghĩ ra đó anh Thuhanoi. Thank anh.Có điều là cái vỏ bằng tôn mạ chứ không phải inox. Thích mỗi cái là nó Made in Zẹc ma nì hehehe

----------


## Nam CNC

anh Long .... quởn anh gửi em cặp bạc đạn 7907C nhá .... có spindle dùng nó , mua dự phòng thôi anh.


Em còn mua anh Phương 2 sợi dây anpha không biết ảnh còn nhớ không , nếu anh em có gặp nhau giao lưu em nhờ anh gửi giúp luôn , để em hỏi tiền bao nhiêu em gửi cả 2 .

----------


## thuhanoi

> Thế mà em không nghĩ ra đó anh Thuhanoi. Thank anh.Có điều là cái vỏ bằng tôn mạ chứ không phải inox. Thích mỗi cái là nó Made in Zẹc ma nì hehehe


Sao cái của mình nó là inox - hay là do nó nhập vào thị trường Đài Loan nên cao cấp hơn chăng

----------


## secondhand

Đăng ký cặp 7005 nhé bác Long!

----------


## Xuan Gio

Bác co 5-8 không?




> Có một rổ khớp nối như hình. Cụ nào có nhu cầu loại nào thì ới tui để tôi tìm và thông tin về kích thước và gía cả ạ. Không có thời gian kiểm, mong các cụ đại xá.
> Đính kèm 30334

----------


## elenercom

Chắc vậy rồi anh Huề. Bác cho em thưởng lãm món đó của bác tí được  không ạ?



> Sao cái của mình nó là inox - hay là do nó nhập vào thị trường Đài Loan nên cao cấp hơn chăng

----------


## elenercom

OK lun bác secondhand. Thank



> Đăng ký cặp 7005 nhé bác Long!

----------


## elenercom

Giảm giá con panme 0-25mm ( chuyển đổi inch-mm) còn 400K ạ

Giảm giá sốc bộ điều khiển vị trí nội suy 2 trục FX2N-20GM của Mitsubishi còn 1tr8 bao ship nhanh viettel

Trân trọng kính báo.

----------


## maxx.side

Gạch con Pamme điện tử nhé, nếu ok xác nhận vào inbox thông tin tài khoảng để mình chuyển tiền

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

con panme đã có gạch. Kính báo

----------


## elenercom

Số bill viettel của bác Chánh 409083525 nhé. Thank bác

----------

maxx.side

----------


## elenercom

Bán 2 bộ servo Mitsubishi MR-J2S 400W, đầy đủ dây, jack. Motor đẹp không vết xước. Một driver bị gãy một bên bản lế nắp nhựa. Giá 8,5tr/2 bộ. Liên hệ Long 0975536370

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## elenercom

Cặp servo 400W đã đi rồi ạ. Kính báo

----------


## Daedelus

Định hỏi a mua cai cáp encoder của con MR J2S, ko biết mấy ông kia làm rì mà nó đứt ngang, may lúc đấy ko có điện ko sao, nối lại thì hoạt động được rồi, bác còn sợi cáp nào ko e mua sợi

----------


## elenercom

Vẫn còn đó Hiệp. Rảnh ghé qua nhé.Thanks



> Định hỏi a mua cai cáp encoder của con MR J2S, ko biết mấy ông kia làm rì mà nó đứt ngang, may lúc đấy ko có điện ko sao, nối lại thì hoạt động được rồi, bác còn sợi cáp nào ko e mua sợi

----------


## elenercom

Bán tiếp 2 bộ anpha step đẹp như 2 chị em Kiều. Kiều chị ASD24A-A  với động cơ  ASM66MA, Kiều em ASD13A-A và động cơ ASM46MA ( loại có thắng từ). Cả 2 đều đẹp như mới, chưa hề xước ngoài da, có jack điều khiển molex 36 pin và dây jack zin Oriental Motor dài 5 m. Đã test OK. Con em có thêm cái part nhôm gá nhé. Giá để gả cả 2 em là 2tr5 ạ. Long 0975536370. Thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

là sao anh , buổi sáng em nhường mà , kiểu này em chuyển tiền trước rồi qua tết gửi em sau , giờ anh em hết nhận hàng gửi đi rồi.

mai em chuyển tiền nha.

----------


## elenercom

Tui có hỏi bác tranphong248 nhưng bác ấy chỉ cần driver mà đuôi C thui. Viettel hình như vẫn nhận ship nhanh tuyến thành phố. Để mai tui xác nhận đã nhé. Thanks



> là sao anh , buổi sáng em nhường mà , kiểu này em chuyển tiền trước rồi qua tết gửi em sau , giờ anh em hết nhận hàng gửi đi rồi.
> 
> mai em chuyển tiền nha.

----------


## Ryan

Bệnh nặng lắm rồi. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Anh em ai có alpha thì đem nộp cho lảo Ròm hết đi để lảo chán mà tự hết bệnh. :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi đi anh , em có cần gấp đâu , ra riêng em lấy luôn hehehe.


nhiều anpha thì suy nghĩ nhiều cái máy ứng dụng chứ sao anh , đâu phải lúc nào cũng là phay .

----------


## elenercom

Dọn nhà đầu năm lòi ra mấy món các cụ ợ.
1. Giảm tốc Takamura 6512 rất đẹp ( tỉ số truyền 1/12), cốt vào 8, cốt ra 16, mặt bích servo size 40, kèm theo cái part gá bằng nhôm . Giá 350K

2. 3 bộ nguồn Tung cẩu 12VDC, 3,5A hàng tháo tủ còn rất đẹp. Giá 50k/ cái

Nhờ các cụ dọn đỡ cho em ạ. Thanks.

----------


## elenercom

Cái giảm tốc đã có gạch ợ

----------


## vpopviet

> Bán tiếp 2 bộ anpha step đẹp như 2 chị em Kiều. Kiều chị ASD24A-A  với động cơ  ASM66MA, Kiều em ASD13A-A và động cơ ASM46MA ( loại có thắng từ). Cả 2 đều đẹp như mới, chưa hề xước ngoài da, có jack điều khiển molex 36 pin và dây jack zin Oriental Motor dài 5 m. Đã test OK. Con em có thêm cái part nhôm gá nhé. Giá để gả cả 2 em là 2tr5 ạ. Long 0975536370. Thanks


Apha step size mấy vậy bác chủ. E bị gà ah. Có bán lẽ k bác

----------


## elenercom

Alpha bán hết rồi bác ạ. Thanks

----------


## Daedelus

Bác Long ơi có con Driver step2 phase nào ko, e cần 1 2 cái, dạo này chuyển cơ quan đang rảnh nên nghịch lại mấy con Step cũ tí

----------


## elenercom

Không có rồi Daedelus ơi. Thanks




> Bác Long ơi có con Driver step2 phase nào ko, e cần 1 2 cái, dạo này chuyển cơ quan đang rảnh nên nghịch lại mấy con Step cũ tí

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Bác Long ơi có con Driver step2 phase nào ko, e cần 1 2 cái, dạo này chuyển cơ quan đang rảnh nên nghịch lại mấy con Step cũ tí


tui có này ông.
 2 em một em 6560 một em autonic MD2U-MD20

----------


## goldsea

> Hà Lội ngày mưa bão. Hết gạo òi.  Bán mấy thứ.
> Thứ nhất là mấy cái gối tháo máy Hàn cúc chuẩn BK12 ( dưng mà không có số má gì trên thân cả). Hàng đẹp, mỡ bò còn trong, kèm theo mẩu vít me bi và ê cu hãm, lắc không thấy dơ. Giá 900k/ mớ 5 cái. Cụ nào lấy lẻ thì cho em xin thêm tí ti tiền xăng xe đi gửi nhé. Cụ nào lấy nhiều hơn 5 cái thì ới em trước để em nhập về phục vụ. Long 0975536370
> Đính kèm 23140Đính kèm 23141
> 
> Thứ hai là 3 bộ sensor quang kiểu thu phát BJ10M-TDT1 VÀ BJ10M-TDT2 của Autonics, hàng tháo máy Hàn cúc. Có 2 bộ dây dài tầm hơn 1 m, 1 bộ dây ngắn 0,5m. Hàng đẹp, không sứt mẻ gì. Giá 300k/ mớ 3 bộ.
> Đính kèm 23142Đính kèm 23143
> Thứ 3 là 1 em ASM66AA-T3.6  lạc đàn, hàng họ còn ngon. Giá 450K ạ
> Đính kèm 23144Đính kèm 23145
> 
> Thanks các bác đã xem


Mấy cục bk còn cái lào ko bác

----------


## elenercom

Cụ cần mấy cái để em lục trong kho?

----------


## Nam CNC

BK15 có không anh Long ?

----------


## elenercom

Không có bác Nam ạ. Thanks



> BK15 có không anh Long ?

----------


## goldsea

> Cụ cần mấy cái để em lục trong kho?


Em cần 2 cái ạ.
Bác tìm giúp em nhé.

----------


## elenercom

Vẫn còn đủ phần bác nhé. Thanks



> Em cần 2 cái ạ.
> Bác tìm giúp em nhé.

----------


## elenercom

Lâu lâu mang vài thứ ra bán kẻo trôi mất cả shop. Các cụ ủng hộ em nhé. Long 0975536370. Thanks trước.
1. Bộ trượt dây đai hành trình 270mm có sẵn động cơ bước size 57. Trượt êm nhẹ. Giá 300k


2. Bộ ROBOCYLINDER của IAI model RCP2-RA4C-I-42P...........lười tra thông số, mới ghé mắt vào thấy một con động cơ bước có hòi tiếp rất long lanh. Giá 300K

3. Rơ le trung gian DC24V mã MY4N của OMRON hàng tháo máy hàn quốc. Giá 30K/ bộ, 160K/ mớ 6 bộ.


4. 3 bộ đếm của Autonics model FX6, ốc vít còn sáng,  đã test ngon lành còn đủ phụ kiện gá lên mặt tủ. Giá 400k/ 3 bộ , 150k/ 1 bộ


Cảm ơn các cụ đã xem.

----------


## trucnguyen

Cho em lấy bộ trượt dây đai và bộ Cylynder IAI nhé.
ĐT (09xx.xxx.381)

----------


## elenercom

OK bác Trucnguyen



> Cho em lấy bộ trượt dây đai và bộ Cylynder IAI nhé.
> ĐT (09xx.xxx.381)

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Gạch 6 con relay nha.

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Bán tiếp nàoooooooooooooooooo
1. 5 bộ relay trung gian DC24V. 3 bộ của Honeywell, 2 bộ-OMRON. Hàng tháo máy Hàn quốc, tiếp điểm còn sáng. Socket loại 14  pin có gông rất chắc chắn. Giá 30K/bộ


2. 2 bộ điều khiển nhiệt ND4 của Hanyoung- Hàn quốc, dùng can K 0-400 độ C. Loại này chỉ định cho các bác nào lười cài đặt, chỉ cần đấu theo sơ đồ trên vỏ là có thể chiến đấu. Giá 100K/ cái.

Mong các cụ tiếp tục ủng hộ. Thanks. Long 0975536370
PS: 6 bộ relay DC24V OMRON vẫn còn nguyên nhé các cụ.

----------

Ga con

----------


## phuongpham1190

Bộ trượt dây đau còn không bác chủ

----------


## trucnguyen

> Bộ trượt dây đau còn không bác chủ


Nó đang ở đợ ở nhà em rùi bác ơi.  :Big Grin:

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Tranh thủ dọn nhà đón 1/5 các bác ạ.
1. Có 3 cái công tắc hành trình OMRON D4V-8108Z-N , loại tay đòn điều chỉnh được độ dài và có bánh xe . 100K/ 3 cái
Đính kèm 36962
2. 5 cái cóc điện SUNS FS-2-10 của hàn quốc còn rất đẹp . Gía 50k/ cái, 200 k/ 5cái

3. Cái máy khuấy thí nghiệm của hãng IKA, điều tốc 200-2000rpm, truyền động ma sát, chấu  kẹp 10mm max còn ngon lành. Thông tin có thể xem trên web của hãng. Giá 750K

Các cụ ủng hộ nhé. Thanks

----------


## CNC abc

> 2. 5 cái cóc điện SUNS FS-2-10 của hàn quốc còn rất đẹp . Gía 50k/ cái, 200 k/ 5cái


Em gạch 5 con cóc điện. Bác ở SG hay HN vậy?

----------


## elenercom

Tui ở Hà Nội bác ạ. Tôi đã inbox số TK cho bác.Thanks

----------


## thuyetnq

> Em gạch 5 con cóc điện. Bác ở SG hay HN vậy?


Bác có thể nhượng lại cho em 1-2 con cóc điện đươc không bác?

----------


## dangkhoi

để e 3 con rờ le được ko bác Zalo 0914068960

----------


## CNC abc

> Bác có thể nhượng lại cho em 1-2 con cóc điện đươc không bác?


Sorry bác, em k chia lại đc vì đang cần. 
Mai em chuyển khoản cho bác chủ nhé. Tks.

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## dangkhoi

[QUOTE=elenercom;110022]Bán tiếp nàoooooooooooooooooo
1. 5 bộ relay trung gian DC24V. 3 bộ của Honeywell, 2 bộ-OMRON. Hàng tháo máy Hàn quốc, tiếp điểm còn sáng. Socket loại 14  pin có gông rất chắc chắn. Giá 30K/bộ
Đính kèm 35127Đính kèm 35128

----------

elenercom

----------


## tcm

Mình lấy cái máy khuấy nhé.

----------


## elenercom

OK anh TCM. Cái này khuấy sữa cho trẻ con tuyệt lắm. kekeke



> Mình lấy cái máy khuấy nhé.

----------


## CNC abc

> Tui ở Hà Nội bác ạ. Tôi đã inbox số TK cho bác.Thanks


Em chuyển tiền cho bác rồi và đã inbox địa chỉ cho bác. Tks bác.

----------


## genji0306

> Mình lấy cái máy khuấy nhé.


nhường e bác ơi... phòng thí nghiệm của e đang cần  :Frown: (

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Nghiêm chỉnh chấp hành nội quy mua bán của 4rum, tui mở shop này bán ít đồ lặt vặt. Kính mong các bác ủng hộ nhiệt tình nhé. Xin cảm ơn. Long 0975536370
> MS1. 03 bộ servo J2S 200W của Mitsubishi bao gồm 3 driver MR-J2S-20A, 02 động cơ HC-KFS23 liền hộp giảm tốc BK2-09B-02MEKA tỉ số truyền 1:9 của Sumitomo, cốt ra 20 và 01 motor HC-KFS23G1 gắn giảm tốc K9012 tỉ số truyền 1:12 của Mitsubishi cốt ra 25. Hình thức đẹp, motor không chút chầy xước, đầy đủ dây và jack. Giá 3,3 triệu/ 1 bộ. Không lấy giảm tốc giá 2,7tr/bộ. Có giá ưu đãi cho cụ nào xúc cả để các em khỏi lạc đàn.
> Đính kèm 20524Đính kèm 20525Đính kèm 20526Đính kèm 20527Đính kèm 20528Đính kèm 20529
> MS2. 01 bộ servo J2S 400W của Mitsubishi bao gồm driver MR-J2S-40A, động cơ HC-KFS43B có phanh, liền hộp giảm tốc K9005 tỉ số truyền 1:5 của Takamura cốt ra 25. Hình thức đẹp, motor không chút chầy xước, đầy đủ dây và jack. Giá 5 triệu/ 1 bộ. Không lấy giảm tốc giá 4.4tr/bộ. 
> Đính kèm 20530Đính kèm 20531Đính kèm 20532
> MS3. 01 bộ servo J2S 750W của Mitsubishi bao gồm driver MR-J2S-70A, động cơ HC-KFS73, liền hộp giảm tốc BK4-09B-08MEKA tỉ số truyền 1:9 của Sumitomo cốt ra 32. Hình thức đẹp, motor không chút chầy xước, đầy đủ dây và jack. Giá 8.2 triệu/ 1 bộ.
> Đính kèm 20533Đính kèm 20534Đính kèm 20535Đính kèm 20536
> 
> ( còn nữa...)



em muốn mụa 5 bộ..bác còn hàng ko ah

----------


## elenercom

còn sót lại 1 con cóc điện Hanyoung (Hàn quốc) mã HY-102N , dây dài 1,5m. Giá 50K ợ. Thanks.

----------


## trucnguyen

> còn sót lại 1 con cóc điện Hanyoung (Hàn quốc) mã HY-102N , dây dài 1,5m. Giá 50K ợ. Thanks.


Cho em gạch con cốc nhé bác.Mai em chuyển tiền qua VCB.
ĐT : số cuối 486

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Con cóc sắp nhảy vô SG rồi ạ. Thank bác Trucnguyen

----------


## elenercom

Hôm qua dọn nhà ra được ít dây cáp điều khiển Hàn quốc. Có mấy loại chủ yếu là 20AWG và 24AWG, 6 sợi, 10 sợi, 20 sợi, 6 cặp xoắn, 20 cặp. Chiều dài từ 3-7 m.  Có giáp chống nhiễu và cả không giáp. Cáp này tháo từ robot nên rất mềm dẻo. Cụ nào có nhu cầu thì để lại tin nhắn tôi sẽ báo lại ạ.

Thêm 2 bộ đếm OMRON H7EC hơi xước xát tí nhưng làm việc ngon lành. Giá 150K/ 2 con


Thanks các cụ đã xem

----------


## legiao

Có khớp loại nầy lổ 8-8/8-12 kg bác dài 45mm

----------


## elenercom

Không có rồi bác legiao ạ

----------


## elkun24

> Mới lụm được cái driver MR-C-10A nên giữ lại con động cơ HC-PQ13. Cụ Inhainha thông củm nhóe.
> Bán tiếp ít hàng lấy tiền lì xì các cháu nào.
> 1. Có một rổ khớp nối như hình. Cụ nào có nhu cầu loại nào thì ới tui để tôi tìm và thông tin về kích thước và gía cả ạ. Không có thời gian kiểm, mong các cụ đại xá.
> Đính kèm 30334
> Kính mong các cụ ủng hộ.Thanks. Long 0975536370


Có loại nào 12-16 (1 chiếc) và 14-16 (2 chiếc) ko bác chủ ?

----------


## elenercom

không có rồi bác elkun24 ạ. Thanks




> Có loại nào 12-16 (1 chiếc) và 14-16 (2 chiếc) ko bác chủ ?

----------


## hungcadme

[QUOTE=legiao;114019]
Có khớp loại 14-12 không bác

----------


## elenercom

@hungcadme: Bác cần mấy cái 14-12, to hay bé để tôi tìm. Chắc là có bác ạ

----------


## elenercom

Hôm nay chưa kiếm được tiền mua gạo nên tranh thủ cuối ngày lôi mấy thứ ra bán. Các cụ ủng hộ em nhé. Long 0975 53 63 70.
1. Mấy cái PLC Micro Smart của IDEC ( Nhật) 16 và 24 in+out( relay). Mã FC4A-C24R2 và FC4A-C16R2. Hàng sống ngon,hình thức còn khá. Giá 600K cho con 16R2 và 800K cho con 24R2.

2.  2 con cóc điện  cụt dây của TEND ( Đài Loan thì phải) còn nẩy tanh tách. 100k cho cả đôi.

3. còn 9 bộ chổi than mã CB203A của Makita còn trong hộp. Giá 45k/ bộ. 350k/ cả hộp 9 bộ

4. Mấy cái bộ trục xoay bé tí ti, hành trình cũng có tí ti cho các cụ yêu khoa học. Cũng có vít me bi và ray con lăn tử tế nhé. Giá 125K/ bộ

Thank các cụ đã xem.

----------


## hlphuocson

Bộ này
4. Mấy cái bộ trục xoay bé tí ti, hành trình cũng có tí ti cho các cụ yêu khoa học. Cũng có vít me bi và ray con lăn tử tế nhé. Giá 125K/ bộ

Quay được góc giới hạn hay quay nhiều vòng được luôn vậy anh?

----------


## Gamo

Cho mình đăng ký 2 bộ trục xoay nhe

----------


## mylove299

cho e lấy 1 bộ trục xoay nhé

----------


## anhxco

Em đăng ký 1 bộ xoay luôn hỉ!

----------


## elenercom

Xin đính chính với các cụ là cái trục xoay nó chỉ xoay được tí ti thôi vì nó biến chuyển động thẳng thành chuyển động quay. Bỏ hết vít me với ray ra ra thì nó quay vô tư luôn ạ. Xin phép các cụ sáng mai tôi tháo nguyên một bộ để các cụ xem lòng mề của nó ạ. Thanks

----------


## huyquynhbk

cụ Long còn khớp nối mềm 8-15 k?e cần 3 cái.hehe

----------


## Xuan Gio

còn không? còn thì gạch mấy em này nha.




> 4. Mấy cái bộ trục xoay bé tí ti, hành trình cũng có tí ti cho các cụ yêu khoa học. Cũng có vít me bi và ray con lăn tử tế nhé. Giá 125K/ bộ
> Đính kèm 37465Đính kèm 37466
> Thank các cụ đã xem.

----------


## elenercom

Không có rồi huyquynhbk ạ. Thanks


> cụ Long còn khớp nối mềm 8-15 k?e cần 3 cái.hehe

----------


## elenercom

Vẫn còn bác ạ. Bác lấy mấy bộ nhỉ? Cái này góc quay nhỏ lắm đấy


> còn không? còn thì gạch mấy em này nha.

----------


## huyquynhbk

Có loại nào 1 đầu fi 15 k bác?đầu kia e cắt dây cái sơ mi thui.hi

----------


## elenercom

Một số bác hỏi về bộ trục Xoay. Tôi xin trả lới mấy ý như sau:
1. Có motor không?  Trả lới là có 1 con motor 2 pha loại 4 dây bé xíu ( size 28). Có cả khớp nối nhôm, ray con lăn và vít me bi. Tất cả đều bé tí ti
2. Xoay được bao nhiêu độ? Tôi không đo được chính xác, chắc khoảng 10-15 độ thôi.
3. Đường kính mâm xoay bằng bao nhiêu? Trả lới : 60  mm
4. Trục xoay có bạc đạn không? Có 1 cái bạc đạn. Vòng ngoài được kẹp với vỏ bằng 1 cái bích. Vòng trong ép với trục bằng cái bích nhỏ. Đường kính lỗ trong là 10mm. Tháo banh xác nó ra thì nó thế này ạ.Lúc này thì có thể quay tay bao nhiêu cũng được hoặc độ con motor vào để quay.

Mong các cụ cân nhắc trước khi đặt gạch nhé. Thanks

----------

Xuan Gio

----------


## Xuan Gio

vẫn giữ gạch nhé, kiểm tra giùm còn mấy bộ nhé bác.




> Một số bác hỏi về bộ trục Xoay. Tôi xin trả lới mấy ý như sau:
> 1. Có motor không?  Trả lới là có 1 con motor 2 pha loại 4 dây bé xíu ( size 28). Có cả khớp nối nhôm, ray con lăn và vít me bi. Tất cả đều bé tí ti
> 2. Xoay được bao nhiêu độ? Tôi không đo được chính xác, chắc khoảng 10-15 độ thôi.
> 3. Đường kính mâm xoay bằng bao nhiêu? Trả lới : 60  mm
> 4. Trục xoay có bạc đạn không? Có 1 cái bạc đạn. Vòng ngoài được kẹp với vỏ bằng 1 cái bích. Vòng trong ép với trục bằng cái bích nhỏ. Đường kính lỗ trong là 10mm. Tháo banh xác nó ra thì nó thế này ạ.Lúc này thì có thể quay tay bao nhiêu cũng được hoặc độ con motor vào để quay.
> 
> Mong các cụ cân nhắc trước khi đặt gạch nhé. Thanks

----------


## elenercom

Tôi xin xác nhận lại tình trạng gạch ngói bộ trục xoay:
Bác CBNN 2 bộ đã CK
Bác có số đuôi 199 đã CK cho 2 bộ
Bác Gamo gạch 2 bộ
Bác Mylove299 gạch 1 bộ
bác anhxco gạch 1 bộ
Bác có số đuôi 522 gạch 3 bộ

Thanks

----------


## elenercom

Bác Xuan Gio gạch nốt 5 bộ cuối cùng ạ. Trục xoay đã hết. Cảm ơn các bác đã nhiệt tình ủng hộ.

----------

Xuan Gio

----------


## elenercom

Chờ chút anh tìm nhé



> Có loại nào 1 đầu fi 15 k bác?đầu kia e cắt dây cái sơ mi thui.hi

----------


## anhxco

> Tôi xin xác nhận lại tình trạng gạch ngói bộ trục xoay:
> Bác CBNN 2 bộ đã CK
> Bác có số đuôi 199 đã CK cho 2 bộ
> Bác Gamo gạch 2 bộ
> Bác Mylove299 gạch 1 bộ
> bác anhxco gạch 1 bộ
> Bác có số đuôi 522 gạch 3 bộ
> 
> Thanks


Bác cho e hủy gạch nhé, cảm ơn bác!

----------


## hankien

Con idec 24I/O bác để e 600k đc ko?

----------


## dobinh1961

Lên hộ nhé

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Con này vô Nam rồi bác ạ.Thanks




> Con idec 24I/O bác để e 600k đc ko?

----------


## elenercom

2 cặp ray ABBA 30 dài 920, đủ 4 con trượt mỗi cặp, đủ bi, có đệm nhựa giữa viên bi, trượt OK. Nặng 23 kg/ 2 cặp.Giá 1300k/ cặp,  2500k/ 2 cặp. Thanks

----------


## elenercom

Bán 2 cặp ke sắt như hình. Kích thước C270xR80xS50. Ốp 2 cái vào nhau, cắt đỡ cái gân đi là được 2 cái bờ vai cứng cáp ạ. Giá 120k/ 1 cặp.

Có 3 cái bộ giảm tốc hình thức đẹp. 1 cái của Sumitomo tỷ số truyền 1/9, bích lắp motor servo 200/400W. 1 cái của Takamura tỷ số truyền 1/5, bích lắp motor servo 200/400W. Cái còn lại của ATG ( Đài Loan) tỷ số truyền 1/5 bích vuông 90 (ví dụ motor HC-RFS103 của Mitsubishi). Giá 2 cái nhỏ 750k/ cái, cái to 800k/ cái.

Thank các cụ đã xem.

----------


## Himd

Bán 2 cặp ke sắt như hình

cho mình lấy nhé

----------


## elenercom

Ke thép đã xong ạ

----------


## dobinh1961

> Một số bác hỏi về bộ trục Xoay. Tôi xin trả lới mấy ý như sau:
> 1. Có motor không?  Trả lới là có 1 con motor 2 pha loại 4 dây bé xíu ( size 28). Có cả khớp nối nhôm, ray con lăn và vít me bi. Tất cả đều bé tí ti
> 2. Xoay được bao nhiêu độ? Tôi không đo được chính xác, chắc khoảng 10-15 độ thôi.
> 3. Đường kính mâm xoay bằng bao nhiêu? Trả lới : 60  mm
> 4. Trục xoay có bạc đạn không? Có 1 cái bạc đạn. Vòng ngoài được kẹp với vỏ bằng 1 cái bích. Vòng trong ép với trục bằng cái bích nhỏ. Đường kính lỗ trong là 10mm. Tháo banh xác nó ra thì nó thế này ạ.Lúc này thì có thể quay tay bao nhiêu cũng được hoặc độ con motor vào để quay.
> Đính kèm 37516
> Mong các cụ cân nhắc trước khi đặt gạch nhé. Thanks


Đã nhận hàng đẹp lắm đáng sưu tầm

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Có tấm thép mạ của dự án dở dang kích thước 1070x250x15, đã taro M6 được một hàng. Hàng còn lại đang chờ cụ nào đó mần tiếp. Nặng phết , em bê khéo còng lưng nên chỉ bán loanh quanh Hà Lội thôi ạ. Cụ  nào mua đến nhà chở nhé. Giá 400k ạ. Thanks

----------


## hminhtq

Có khớp nối 10-12 và 1618 ko cụ ơi

----------


## dobinh1961

> Có tấm thép mạ của dự án dở dang kích thước 1070x250x15, đã taro M6 được một hàng. Hàng còn lại đang chờ cụ nào đó mần tiếp. Nặng phết , em bê khéo còng lưng nên chỉ bán loanh quanh Hà Lội thôi ạ. Cụ  nào mua đến nhà chở nhé. Giá 400k ạ. Thanks


Chú này ở cạnh nhà là gạch đấy không biết ở đâu mà liệu
0943755199

----------


## elenercom

Tấm thép đã có gạch ạ

----------


## elenercom

1618 thì ko có . 10-12 khả năng là có nhưng chiều mai mới về tìm được cụ ạ


> Có khớp nối 10-12 và 1618 ko cụ ơi

----------


## daomanh_hung

> Có tấm thép mạ của dự án dở dang kích thước 1070x250x15, đã taro M6 được một hàng. Hàng còn lại đang chờ cụ nào đó mần tiếp. Nặng phết , em bê khéo còng lưng nên chỉ bán loanh quanh Hà Lội thôi ạ. Cụ  nào mua đến nhà chở nhé. Giá 400k ạ. Thanks


chậm chân, bác bể gạch hú em nhé!
cầm chân 01653352376 :v

----------

elenercom

----------


## garynguyen

Rao ké cụ chủ
@hminhtq: Cụ lấy hai cái khớp nối 15-19 của em về đổi cho nhau thành khớp 15-15, sau đó móc ra 16-18 là nhanh và rẻ nhật cụ ạ. Giá hai khớp là 200k/2

----------


## dobinh1961

> Rao ké cụ chủ
> @hminhtq: Cụ lấy hai cái khớp nối 15-19 của em về đổi cho nhau thành khớp 15-15, sau đó móc ra 16-18 là nhanh và rẻ nhật cụ ạ. Giá hai khớp là 200k/2


Có máy tiện mini để không chẳng biết làm gì anh em hn mang đến tiện không phí nhé 
0943755199

----------


## dobinh1961

lên cho anh em cần

----------


## elenercom

Máy tiện ngon quá bác Bình. Hôm nào em qua bác học chạy máy được không ạ?

----------


## dobinh1961

[QUOTE=elenercom;116286]Máy tiện ngon quá bác Bình. Hôm nào em qua bác học chạy máy được không ạ?[/QUOTE
Thợ nghiệp dư chỉ tiện chơn thôi chưa ren được (em yêu khoa học) mời anh em đến nhà rao lưu

----------


## hminhtq

Hoan ho bac dobinh1961 em ở vùng sâu vùng xa khó khăn nhìu vấn đề. nếu có luk rảnh e xuống thủ đô dk e đến giao lưu mong bác ko chê

----------


## elenercom

shop lại mở bán mớ đồ linh tinh
10 cái nút nhấn nhả D30 của Koino hàn quốc, Giá 12k/ cái. 100k/ cả mớ 10 cái.

Mấy chục cái relay DC24V tháo máy hàn quốc loại 2 tiếp điểm 10A của  Honeywell và OMRON. Giá vẫn thế 30k/ bộ

Mong các bác ủng hộ. Thanks

----------


## vufree

lấy đống nút nhấn nhé Bác

----------


## elenercom

OK bác Vufree. Bác CK hay cào thẻ mobiphone ạ?




> lấy đống nút nhấn nhé Bác

----------


## elenercom

Bán 2 đoạn nhôm profile 40x120 dài 310 cho bác nào về ghép lại thành cái mẹt bàn mini 310x240. Nặng gần 3 kg. Giá 180K ạ.

Thanks

----------


## gicungthich

> lấy đống nút nhấn nhé Bác


Bác có thể nhường lại em nút nhấn được ko ạ.em đang cần,nếu được thanks bác nhiều. Zalo.01673745581

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> shop lại mở bán mớ đồ linh tinh
> 10 cái nút nhấn nhả D30 của Koino hàn quốc, Giá 12k/ cái. 100k/ cả mớ 10 cái.
> Đính kèm 39133
> Mấy chục cái relay DC24V tháo máy hàn quốc loại 2 tiếp điểm 10A của  Honeywell và OMRON. Giá vẫn thế 30k/ bộ
> Đính kèm 39134
> Mong các bác ủng hộ. Thanks


Em lấy 10 cái rờ le omron nha bác. sao zalo ko dc. cho lại stk
Thanks

----------


## elenercom

Tôi đã inbox rồi nhé. Thanks


> Em lấy 10 cái rờ le omron nha bác. sao zalo ko dc. cho lại stk
> Thanks

----------


## elenercom

Bác không xác nhận lại tôi bán cho người khác nhé QUOTE=vufree;116949]lấy đống nút nhấn nhé Bác[/QUOTE]

----------


## gicungthich

> Bác không xác nhận lại tôi bán cho người khác nhé QUOTE=vufree;116949]lấy đống nút nhấn nhé Bác


[/QUOTE]

để em đống nút nhấn nhé bác.

----------


## vufree

Bác canh người khác bán đi Bác, có 1 cái 10k khó ship lắm. Thanks.


> Bác có thể nhường lại em nút nhấn được ko ạ.em đang cần,nếu được thanks bác nhiều. Zalo.01673745581

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bán 2 đoạn nhôm profile 40x120 dài 310 cho bác nào về ghép lại thành cái mẹt bàn mini 310x240. Nặng gần 3 kg. Giá 180K ạ.
> Đính kèm 39164Đính kèm 39165
> Thanks


Nhôm giá tốt quá có đổ đồ không nhỉ

0943755199

----------


## elenercom

Em lấy một mớ rồi mà bác Bình. Chưa lấy là đổi liền

----------


## elenercom

Cuối tuần dọn nhà ra một số thứ bán được các cụ ạ

1. 2 cái jack 3M 10336 liền dây dài 50 cm cho alpha step. Giá 60k/ cái.


2. 1 cái spin Micron Thụy Sỹ thần thánh của bác Quảng, 130W, 23000rpm.,...khỏi cần nói nhiều. Mua về mãi chẳng dùng, chỉ mới test qua. Giá gốc 650K ạ


Mong các cụ ủng hộ. Thanks

----------


## mylove299

để e 2 cái jack nhé

----------


## elenercom

Sorry bác. Bác himd gạch rồi.  Có hàng tui call bác ngay.


> để e 2 cái jack nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cuối tuần dọn nhà ra một số thứ bán được các cụ ạ
> 
> 1. 2 cái jack 3M 10336 liền dây dài 50 cm cho alpha step. Giá 60k/ cái.
> 
> 
> 2. 1 cái spin Micron Thụy Sỹ thần thánh của bác Quảng, 130W, 23000rpm.,...khỏi cần nói nhiều. Mua về mãi chẳng dùng, chỉ mới test qua. Giá gốc 650K ạ
> 
> 
> Mong các cụ ủng hộ. Thanks


Nhìn thấy hay hay tiếc quá lại chưa biết sử dụng

----------


## elenercom

Cái này dễ sư dụng mà bác Bình. Thêm con biến tần 200w nữa là chạy phe phé


> Nhìn thấy hay hay tiếc quá lại chưa biết sử dụng

----------


## elenercom

Báo cáo các cụ là con spin đã có gạch ạ.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Nhìn thấy hay hay tiếc quá lại chưa biết sử dụng


chưa kịp nghiên cứu đã gạch 
còn hàng gì hay quá không

----------

elenercom

----------


## Gà Tây

> Báo cáo các cụ là con spin đã có gạch ạ.


Con spin này kiếm biến tần có rễ không các bác ơi?

----------


## khangscc

> Con spin này kiếm biến tần có rễ không các bác ơi?


Tìm spin khó hơn tìm biến tần nha bác  :Cool:

----------


## phuongpham1190

500k mot em bien tan fuji chay ngon voi e nay. e van dang chayj no bac xuc spin thi alo e 0983239304

----------


## garynguyen

:Cool:  Nhà em cũng có con spindle như nhà lão này, mua cùng đợt luôn. Giá cả spindle và biến tần 200w của Delta (200w, 400hz, 220v) là 1050k. Bác nào cần liên hệ em. Thanks chủ thớt cho rao ké

----------


## dobinh1961

Hay quá để nghiên cứu

----------


## vopminh

Bác nào biết chỗ nào bán collet dùng cho dao cán 3.175 của spindle này chỉ em với, thanks.

----------


## elenercom

Bán tí đồ chống vã nào

hơn chọc cái jack 3M 10320 ( 20pin) . Giá vẫn thế 50k/cái ạ. Lấy nhiều bao ship.


Hai cái khớp nhôm 17-19 rất đẹp, Phi 47, dài một cái 48, cái kia 50. Giá 250k/ cái. Lấy cả đôi bao ship.


Thank các cụ đã xem

----------


## dobinh1961

Lên hộ nhé sao ít hàng thế

----------


## saudau

> ké bác chủ tí có 10 tấm thép phẳng mặt 370*230*9 giá 140.000đ/1
> khoan taro ngon
> Đính kèm 40036
> 0943755199


Lượm một tấm nhe bác dobinh.

----------


## dobinh1961

Lên hộ nhé

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Bán cái bộ harmonic  size 17.  Tỷ số truyền 1:50, Cốt vào chuẩn servo 100w. Đang ngậm con yaskawa 100w. Giá 600k các cụ ợ.

----------


## Nam CNC

quá ngon.... vẫn còn rất thèm

----------


## elenercom

Đi rồi cụ Nam ợ. Thanks 



> quá ngon.... vẫn còn rất thèm

----------


## garynguyen

Cụ có cái giản tốc ngon nhể, trước em cũng suýt mua được một mớ. Mà thằng lựu đạn nó troy nên chả có được cái nào, sự nghiệp ve chai kể cũng lắm thằng bựa cụ ạ, kiếm mãi mới được miếng cơm, đưa lên miệng rồi có khi thằng khác nó cướp mất. Kekeke

----------


## biết tuốt

xin chia vui ấy lộn chia buồn với chú gà ry  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
con này nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh , em cũng có 1 em đang nghĩ xem làm cái gì

----------


## elenercom

Bán thôi. Lấy xèng mua bia uống cho hạ nhiệt chú ạ



> xin chia vui ấy lộn chia buồn với chú gà ry 
> con này nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh , em cũng có 1 em đang nghĩ xem làm cái gì

----------


## Ga con

E là e khoái cái cục chụp vào mặt bích ngõ ra ấy.
Mấy lão làm máy nữ trang thèm cái...ấy thôi, chuẩn ngon để gắn bàn gá phôi.

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

giờ máy cnc cho nữ trang còn làm được sao ? nó quá phức tạp so với máy in 3d cho nữ trang , giờ máy in 3d cho nữ trang ở VN này có mấy nhóm làm thành công rồi chỉ có điều con cải thiện nhiều về độ phân giải , độ méo hình , độ ổn định vật liệu thì mới có thể đạt được như máy germany.

Gần đây thấy có mấy bạn cũng làm máy 4 trục rồi rao bán cho bên nữ trang xem ra các bạn còn phải dính nhiều phiền phức nhức đầu thì mới đạt được mức khách hàng hài lòng , không phải cứ có 4 trục là đủ cho máy nữ trang mà lải phải hiểu thật rõ cách gia công và phải nắm thật nhiều kinh nghiệm về đồ gá thì mới có thể đáp ứng được

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Không gia công sáp a, gia công trực tiếp nhôm hoặc đồng, xong có thể xi mạ tiếp. E biết vẫn còn ông chơi kiểu này, làm hàng đặt cũng kiếm xèng kha khá á.

Thanks.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Em cũng có một con .mà cốt vào 14 lại ko biết dùng servo .muốn lắp con pk569 vào mà không biết nên chế kiểu gì đây

----------


## elenercom

Bán thôi Hải. Chế cháo làm gì cho mệt. Heheje


> Em cũng có một con .mà cốt vào 14 lại ko biết dùng servo .muốn lắp con pk569 vào mà không biết nên chế kiểu gì đây

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Mới CNC

> Em cũng có một con .mà cốt vào 14 lại ko biết dùng servo .muốn lắp con pk569 vào mà không biết nên chế kiểu gì đây


Để lại hữu nghị cho mình đi. mình chế cái trục A mini.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## terminaterx300

> giờ máy cnc cho nữ trang còn làm được sao ? nó quá phức tạp so với máy in 3d cho nữ trang , giờ máy in 3d cho nữ trang ở VN này có mấy nhóm làm thành công rồi chỉ có điều con cải thiện nhiều về độ phân giải , độ méo hình , độ ổn định vật liệu thì mới có thể đạt được như máy germany.
> 
> Gần đây thấy có mấy bạn cũng làm máy 4 trục rồi rao bán cho bên nữ trang xem ra các bạn còn phải dính nhiều phiền phức nhức đầu thì mới đạt được mức khách hàng hài lòng , không phải cứ có 4 trục là đủ cho máy nữ trang mà lải phải hiểu thật rõ cách gia công và phải nắm thật nhiều kinh nghiệm về đồ gá thì mới có thể đáp ứng được


hình như bợn Nhơn toàn chơi máy Ý thoai chứ có chơi máy Đức đâu ta. 

nói chung giờ là thời đại của in 3D, dựng 1 máy in 3D tương đương đầu tư 1 máy phay sáp mà hiệu quả hơn nhiều, máy phay còn phải lập trình búa lua xua vì ko phải hàng Pro có từ A-Z, CAD-CAM-CNC, còn 3D thì mì ăn liền. hơn xấu xấu tý thì ra ngoài nguội lại là ngon lành, chứ phay cnc ra cũng nguội thấy mịe àh

----------


## Nam CNC

ai nói chú toàn máy italia , máy italia dành cho khổ to thôi , 2 máy nhỏ ban đầu vẫn là germany . 

Ai nói chú mập là máy in Ba Đê dành cho nữ trang giá bằng con máy phay sáp ? giá đang dao dịch thị trường là 150-200 tr cho 1 em made in vietnam , mà theo giới chuyên môn vẫn chưa đạt được cấp độ cao cấp , mẫu vẫn chưa hoàn chỉnh , vẫn phải làm nguội tay lại nhá , mà làm nguội tay trên resin là nhức nách , gãy 1 phát vứt sọt luôn chứ không như sáp , nguội vô tư gãy hàn vào chơi tiếp , nguội đỉnh cao là móc ruột mỏng trong khe hehehehe , chưa đi sâu vào kĩ thuật chưa biết đâu , hỏi bạn CBNN sẽ hiểu..

Anh em dạo này làm được máy in Ba Đê là do 1 số thiết bị có thể DIY được , hiểu rõ nguyên lí và quan trọng cái resin của germany có bán lẻ không cần mua theo máy nha nha.

----------


## hungmtcn

Máy in 3d đây các bác trên diễn đàn làm cái chơi đi, e thì chơi cái này cũng lâu lâu rồi ạ, mỗi công nghệ có cái hay cái dở của nó các bác ạ

----------


## terminaterx300

> ai nói chú toàn máy italia , máy italia dành cho khổ to thôi , 2 máy nhỏ ban đầu vẫn là germany . 
> 
> Ai nói chú mập là máy in Ba Đê dành cho nữ trang giá bằng con máy phay sáp ? giá đang dao dịch thị trường là 150-200 tr cho 1 em made in vietnam , mà theo giới chuyên môn vẫn chưa đạt được cấp độ cao cấp , mẫu vẫn chưa hoàn chỉnh , vẫn phải làm nguội tay lại nhá , mà làm nguội tay trên resin là nhức nách , gãy 1 phát vứt sọt luôn chứ không như sáp , nguội vô tư gãy hàn vào chơi tiếp , nguội đỉnh cao là móc ruột mỏng trong khe hehehehe , chưa đi sâu vào kĩ thuật chưa biết đâu , hỏi bạn CBNN sẽ hiểu..
> 
> Anh em dạo này làm được máy in Ba Đê là do 1 số thiết bị có thể DIY được , hiểu rõ nguyên lí và quan trọng cái resin của germany có bán lẻ không cần mua theo máy nha nha.


150-200tr là 1 năm trước oài, bợn cập nhận chậm quá, giờ phá giá dữ lắm, lolz :v nghe đồng có khi đội còn rẻ hơn con máy 4 axis cuối cùng làm cơ  :Wink: 

resin in ra chưa có cứng đâu nên cũng đỡ, nguội rồi mới bỏ vào lò để cho cứng hoàn toàn. 

nguyên lý hiểu thì DIY thoai chứ thực tế nó cũng ko có gì cao siêu, cao siêu là món in 3D bằng laser trong bể resin nghe đồn trong BK có con đầu tiên thì phải.

resin của germany hay gì ko quan trọng, quan trọng là nó cháy ko để loại nguội than trong khuôn thôi, nói germany chứ có khi toàn tàu sx ko. ahihi

----------


## luongtu1983

> Bán tí đồ chống vã nào
> 
> hơn chọc cái jack 3M 10320 ( 20pin) . Giá vẫn thế 50k/cái ạ. Lấy nhiều bao ship.
> Đính kèm 40022
> 
> Hai cái khớp nhôm 17-19 rất đẹp, Phi 47, dài một cái 48, cái kia 50. Giá 250k/ cái. Lấy cả đôi bao ship.
> Đính kèm 40023
> 
> Thank các cụ đã xem


mớ jack 20pin còn cái nào ko bác

----------


## elenercom

Còn đó bác. Bác cần bao nhiêu cái ạ? Thanks




> mớ jack 20pin còn cái nào ko bác

----------


## elenercom

Bán tiếp 2 bộ Harmonic size 17 tỷ lệ 1/50 như hình. Giá 600k/ bộ các cụ ạ. Long 0975536370. Các cụ vào ủng hộ nhé. Thanks

----------


## vufree

gạch cả 2 nhé

----------


## elenercom

Nhận gạch của bác. Tui đã nhắn số TK rồi bác. Thanks




> gạch cả 2 nhé

----------


## song2006

2 bộ giảm tốc nhỏ 750k/ cái bác còn không e lấy nhé

----------


## elenercom

Còn đó bác.Thanks



> 2 bộ giảm tốc nhỏ 750k/ cái bác còn không e lấy nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

Anh có tấm thép đã gửi đây vài tháng bán hộ anh cho bạn ở hào nam (không nhớ tên) 350.000₫
Vì nặng quá không dám mang về vì bỏ nghề chế cháo rồi

----------


## elenercom

OK anh Bình. Xong xuôi anh bảo bạn đó liên hệ với em nhé. Thanks




> Anh có tấm thép đã gửi đây vài tháng bán hộ anh cho bạn ở hào nam (không nhớ tên) 350.000₫
> Vì nặng quá không dám mang về vì bỏ nghề chế cháo rồi

----------


## elenercom

Cuối tuần dọn nhà ra được 4 cái jack 3M 36pin liền dây dài 50 cm( cho alpha step). Giá 60k/ cái. Mong các cụ ủng hộ.Thanks. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

Xin phép các cụ đăng bán vài thứ.
1. Cái cóc điện mới tinh của TEND giá 150K


2. 02 bộ timer C-LIN ( chắc là hàng Tàu) điện dc24V, có luôn socket 8 chân tròn, đẹp như mới, không vết xước. nhiều thang đo, nhỏ nhất là 0,01 sec. Giá 200k/ 2 bộ


3. bàn hút chân không bằng nhôm,gồm 2 khoang tách biệt. Vùng làm việc kích thước 140x180 mm. Giá 400k/cái


Thank các cụ đã xem

----------


## mylove299

Gạch 1 cái hút chân không nhé bác

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

> Gạch 1 cái hút chân không nhé bác


Thank bác Mylove299.
Bàn hút vẫn còn. Các bác cứ quăng gạch nữa đi ạ.

----------


## ali35

em cũng gạch 1 cái bàn hút nhé,mai em sms cho bác

----------


## Vinh68

Mình đặt 1 bộ bàn hút nhé bác. Tí nữa alo bác.

----------


## elenercom

Bàn hút đã hết các cụ ạ. Một cụ có đuôi 695 lấy 1 cái, một cụ khác đuôi 528 lấy 2 cái. Có nữa em xin thông báo sau. Thanks

----------


## elenercom

Bán mấy thứ lấy tiền rau cháo qua ngày nào.

1. Nguồn DC đồng giá 100k/cái. Có loại 5V, 12 V và 24V. Hàng đã test OK

2. Bàn hút chân không (thiếu đường hút) còn rất đẹp. Có 1 cái duy nhất giá 250K.
Mặt trên

Nội thất

Mặt dưới


Thank các cụ đã xem.

----------


## saudau

> 2. Bàn hút chân không (thiếu đường hút) còn rất đẹp. Có 1 cái duy nhất giá 250K.
> Mặt trên
> 
> Nội thất
> 
> Mặt dưới
> 
> 
> Thank các cụ đã xem.


Lấy cái này nhe cụ, ib dùm stk nhé

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

@Sau dau: Tui đã inbox số TK. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Gả em này lấy tiền tiêu đê. Chân hơi ngắn nhưng còn rất xuân sắc. Xin các cụ đừng so sánh em nó với mấy con hàng bầm dập vì thượng đài nhiều nhé. Giá 850K. Liên hệ Long 0975536370. Thanks

----------


## HẢI

> Bán mấy thứ lấy tiền rau cháo qua ngày nào.
> 
> 1. Nguồn DC đồng giá 100k/cái. Có loại 5V, 12 V và 24V. Hàng đã test OK
> Đính kèm 46313Đính kèm 46314
> 2. Bàn hút chân không (thiếu đường hút) còn rất đẹp. Có 1 cái duy nhất giá 250K.
> Mặt trên
> Đính kèm 46315
> Nội thất
> Đính kèm 46316
> ...


nguồn đó còn ko vậy bác ? nếu còn em lấy 2 cái 12 với 24v

----------


## HẢI

> nguồn đó còn ko vậy bác ? nếu còn em lấy 2 cái 12 với 24v


ship COD cho em nha bac

----------


## elenercom

Vẫn còn đó bác Hải. Tôi inbox số TK nhé. Tks

----------


## imechavn

> 2 cặp ray ABBA 30 dài 920, đủ 4 con trượt mỗi cặp, đủ bi, có đệm nhựa giữa viên bi, trượt OK. Nặng 23 kg/ 2 cặp.Giá 1300k/ cặp,  2500k/ 2 cặp. Thanks
> Đính kèm 37831Đính kèm 37832Đính kèm 37833Đính kèm 37834


Bộ này bác còn không vậy?

----------


## skydn

> Bán mấy thứ lấy tiền rau cháo qua ngày nào.
> 
> 1. Nguồn DC đồng giá 100k/cái. Có loại 5V, 12 V và 24V. Hàng đã test OK
> Đính kèm 46313Đính kèm 46314
> 2. Bàn hút chân không (thiếu đường hút) còn rất đẹp. Có 1 cái duy nhất giá 250K.
> Mặt trên
> Đính kèm 46315
> Nội thất
> Đính kèm 46316
> ...


Bộ này còn không bác em lấy 1 bộ

----------


## elenercom

@skydin: Bộ nào cũng còn bác ạ. Bác vui lòng a lô 0975536370 nhé. Thanks

----------


## elenercom

> Bộ này bác còn không vậy?


Cái này bán cho  Gary Nguyen rồi bác. Tay đó không dùng đến đâu. Bác hỏi hắn mà mua lại. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Bán tiếp mấy thứ lấy xiền ăn chơi cuối tuần thôi.
1. Cái máy thổi khí nóng MAKITA mã HG6003 còn mới tinh ( mới cắm điện thử 1 lần hehehe). điện 220VAC, 2 cấp công suất 900W và 1800W. Giá 500K cho đẹp.
Đính kèm 46714
Đính kèm 46715
2. Tấm nhôm đen trũi tháo máy Hàn quốc kích thước 470x220x16 khá đẹp để mần 1 cái trục hành trình 300-350. Nặng khoảng 4kg. Giá ra đi 240K.
Đính kèm 46716

3. Hai tấm nhôm mới của Nhật (còn bọc nylon 2 mặt) hãng New Hiplate kích thước 617x190x12. Cái này về chế combo là đẹp. Giá 300k/ tấm. 

Thank các bác đã xem.

----------


## Mới CNC

Ghạch 1 tấm này nhé. In box phone và tk vietcombank. 


> Bán tiếp mấy thứ lấy xiền ăn chơi cuối tuần thôi.
> 1. Cái máy thổi khí nóng MAKITA mã HG6003 còn mới tinh ( mới cắm điện thử 1 lần hehehe). điện 220VAC, 2 cấp công suất 900W và 1800W. Giá 500K cho đẹp.
> Đính kèm 46714
> Đính kèm 46715
> 2. Tấm nhôm đen trũi tháo máy Hàn quốc kích thước 470x220x16 khá đẹp để mần 1 cái trục hành trình 300-350. Nặng khoảng 4kg. Giá ra đi 240K.
> Đính kèm 46716
> 
> 3. Hai tấm nhôm mới của Nhật (còn bọc nylon 2 mặt) hãng New Hiplate kích thước 617x190x12. Cái này về chế combo là đẹp. Giá 300k/ tấm. 
> 
> Thank các bác đã xem.

----------


## elenercom

@MoiCNC: Tôi đã inbox số ĐT  và TK VCB. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Gửi lại hình cái makita và tấm nhôm châu Phi

----------


## khangscc

em lấy 2 tấm nhôm nhé, đã chuyển khoản luôn rồi ạ

----------


## Mới CNC

> em lấy 2 tấm nhôm nhé, đã chuyển khoản luôn rồi ạ


Cụ khang lấy 2 tấm bọc nilon hay gì đấy? Vì tui có gạch 1 tấm chưa kịp ck.

----------


## khangscc

> Cụ khang lấy 2 tấm bọc nilon hay gì đấy? Vì tui có gạch 1 tấm chưa kịp ck.


Vân em lấy rồi ạ, bác chủ bảo chưa ai lấy ạ, nếu bác cần thì bảo bác chủ nếu bác ấy chưa gửi thì gửi bác ạ, bác ck lại em thôi

----------


## elenercom

> Cụ khang lấy 2 tấm bọc nilon hay gì đấy? Vì tui có gạch 1 tấm chưa kịp ck.


Có tấm gần như vậy 634x188x12 nặng hơn xíu mà giá cũng thế. Bác có lấy không ạ?

----------


## Mới CNC

> Có tấm gần như vậy 634x188x12 nặng hơn xíu mà giá cũng thế. Bác có lấy không ạ?


Đã ck cho bác nhé! Bác cheeck sms rồi ship cho mình theo đc cung cấp.

----------


## elenercom

Cập nhạt cuối ngày. Tấm nhôm châu phi có gạch, súng khò đã xong, còn lại 1 tấm nhôm Nhật kt 634x188x12 giá 300k ạ. Thank cả nhà.

----------


## elenercom

Úp tí đầu tuần cho khí thế .
1 cái khớp nhôm 35-30 dài 57 phi68 loại có lá thép còn rất ngon. Giá 250k.


5 bộ relay tháo máy của Nhật coil 110vac. Hàng kịch đẹp. Giá 30k/ bộ.

----------


## elenercom

Mớ relay G7SA-2A2B điện DV24V hàng made in japan đẹp như mới. Giá 240k/ cả mớ 7 bộ. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

Thêm tí hình ạ

----------


## elenercom

2 bộ đồng hồ OMRON H7EC và H7ET có cả giá đỡ. 150k vho cả 2 em.

----------


## elenercom

Bán con biến tần Fuji  FVR-E11 0,75kW, điện 3P-200V, không có bàn phím, đã cài đặt để chạy cho spin 24krpm, có thể cài lại theo yêu cầu. Giá mềm 550K. Liên hệ Long 0975536370. Tks

----------


## Trucvt

> 2 bộ đồng hồ OMRON H7EC và H7ET có cả giá đỡ. 150k vho cả 2 em.


Gạch 2 cái này bác nhé. Tks
Nhắn số tk vào zalo em- o9123378oo

----------


## MetXi

> Bán con biến tần Fuji  FVR-E11 0,75kW, điện 3P-200V, không có bàn phím, đã cài đặt để chạy cho spin 24krpm, có thể cài lại theo yêu cầu. Giá mềm 550K. Liên hệ Long 0975536370. Tks


A ko đăng sớm làm e tốn kém quá

----------

elenercom

----------


## khangscc

> Bán con biến tần Fuji  FVR-E11 0,75kW, điện 3P-200V, không có bàn phím, đã cài đặt để chạy cho spin 24krpm, có thể cài lại theo yêu cầu. Giá mềm 550K. Liên hệ Long 0975536370. Tks


BT Free ship cho em nhé, em lấy ạ, bác chủ nhắn em stk

----------


## elenercom

Biến tần đã theo công tử Cần Thơ ạ

----------


## elenercom

Có mớ relay cả DC24V và AC220V. Xuất xứ Omron, Honeywell, Control. Giá 30k/ bộ. Bác nào cần thì  ủng hộ nhé. Long 0975536370. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Mới về 3 cái bàn hút chân không 2 khoang. Diện tích vùng làm việc 140x180, phủ bì 195x290. Giá vẫn thế 400K/ cái ( mặc dù nhôm phế lên gần chục giá). Long 0975536370. Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mới về 3 cái bàn hút chân không 2 khoang. Diện tích vùng làm việc 140x180, phủ bì 195x290. Giá vẫn thế 400K/ cái ( mặc dù nhôm phế lên gần chục giá). Long 0975536370. Thanks


Bác Long cho ké tí nhe . Đang ế hơn chục cái bơm 300k
Mua cái bơm mini của mình đưa vô là đúng bài.
Mica mạch in cho lẹ

----------


## hieunguyen81

> Mới về 3 cái bàn hút chân không 2 khoang. Diện tích vùng làm việc 140x180, phủ bì 195x290. Giá vẫn thế 400K/ cái ( mặc dù nhôm phế lên gần chục giá). Long 0975536370. Thanks


Cho em đăng ký mấy cái bàn hút nhé bác

----------


## elenercom

OK bác Hieunguyen81. Tks

----------


## hieunguyen81

> OK bác Hieunguyen81. Tks


Em nhắn tin & gọi đt bác không được ! Bác liên hệ lại để em ck cho bác nhé ! Cám ơn bác !

----------


## kimtuan20021989

Bác hieunguyen chia lại mình 1 cái bàn hút chân ko được ko

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> Bán cái bộ harmonic  size 17.  Tỷ số truyền 1:50, Cốt vào chuẩn servo 100w. Đang ngậm con yaskawa 100w. Giá 600k các cụ ợ.
> Đính kèm 40327Đính kèm 40328Đính kèm 40329Đính kèm 40330


Còn hàng ko bác, bao gồm servo ko a

----------


## elenercom

> Còn hàng ko bác, bao gồm servo ko a


Cái harmonic đó đi lâu rồi  bác ạ. Tks

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Bác còn bộ servo j2s + cable của nó đi kèm báo em nhé

----------


## elenercom

> Bác còn bộ servo j2s + cable của nó đi kèm báo em nhé


Đã inbox cho bác. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Dọn nhà ra mấy thứ, đăng bán để các cụ không quên shop của mềnh
1. Khớp nối nhôm . Kích thước, dung nhan và giá như trong ảnh
Đính kèm 51895Đính kèm 51896

2. Mớ lọc 250VAC-6A giá 150K/ cả đám
Đính kèm 51897

3. Relay trung gian 5 bộ của OMRON, 6 bộ của IDEC. Giá 30k/ bộ. 300K/ cả đám
Đính kèm 51898Đính kèm 51899Đính kèm 51900

Ngoài ra có ít relay kính điện 110VAC hàng Nhật rất đẹp. Giá 30K/ bộ. Mua nhiều có bao ship hoặc giảm giá.
Thank các bác đã xem bài. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

Xin lỗi các cụ gửi lại ảnh. Mấy cái lọc nhiễu đi hết đêm qua rồi ạ.

----------


## longnguyenkd10

cho mình xin số điện thoại và địa chỉ ạ

----------


## Hung rau

Bàn hút chân không nếu còn để mình 1 cái nhé!

----------


## elenercom

> Bàn hút chân không nếu còn để mình 1 cái nhé!


Không còn cái nào  cụ ạ. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Bán ít nhôm lấy xiền ăn Tết nào. 
Toàn nhôm dày 12mm , hãng Hiplate của Nhật, nhôm mới còn bọc nylon 2 mặt.
Có vài kích thước để các cụ chọn:

1.  292x910x12 giá 680k
2. 292x530x12 giá 400K
3. 185x640x12 giá 300K
4. 292x600x12 giá 450K 
Giá chưa có phí ship ợ. Bác nào có nhu cầu khác xin cứ đề xuất nhé. Thanks. Long 0975536370.

----------


## sontnt

Có cỡ ~ 640x640mm ko anh ?

----------


## elenercom

> Có cỡ ~ 640x640mm ko anh ?


Không có rồi bác ạ. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Tiếp tục là em Thanh con nhà bác Lý.
Ke nhôm kích thước 52x52x20 có 25 cái, giá 120k/ cả mớ.


Ke nhôm kích thước khoảng 35x35x28 có 40 cái giá 100k/ mớ


Ke nhôm kích thước 30x30x25 có 18 cái giá 40k/ mớ.


Thank các cụ.

----------


## Gamo

Em lấy hết 3 mớ nhe

----------


## elenercom

> Có cỡ ~ 640x640mm ko anh ?


Có tấm nhôm 5052 kích thước 850x610x12 mặt bàn máy bác dùng được không? Chỉ có một số lỗ xung quanh để bắt bu lông thôi. Giá rất bèo nhèo.

----------


## elenercom

> Em lấy hết 3 mớ nhe


Nhận gạch bác Gà. Tks

----------


## sontnt

> Có tấm nhôm 5052 kích thước 850x610x12 mặt bàn máy bác dùng được không? Chỉ có một số lỗ xung quanh để bắt bu lông thôi. Giá rất bèo nhèo.


đã inbox bác ạ, Thanks

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## elenercom

Ke nhôm đã theo bác Gà m
TẤm nhôm 5052 mặt bàn máy đã theo đại gia.
1 tấm nhôm 185x640x12 cũng lên đường làm nghĩa vụ. Thank các cụ.

----------


## dobinh1961

Giá tốt quá chậm chân rồi

----------

elenercom

----------


## cuongkran

> Thêm tí hình ạĐính kèm 46886


Rơ le dùng rất hay. Đặt gạch cả mớ nhé.
Thêm giắc cắm 50pin 3m cho servo yaskawa còn để cho chục bộ nhé.

----------


## elenercom

> Rơ le dùng rất hay. Đặt gạch cả mớ nhé.
> Thêm giắc cắm 50pin 3m cho servo yaskawa còn để cho chục bộ nhé.


Còn đủ phần bác đó. Tks

----------


## cuongkran

Thông tin vào đ. thoại nhé bác chủ thớt.
016 88 9000 tám tám.
Zalo số trên.

----------


## elenercom

Túng tiền tiêu người yêu em cũng bán đê. 1 bộ servo Mitsubishi đời J2S 400W, đủ dây, jack.
Tình trạng driver ngoại hình khớ, motor thì quá đẹp, dây encoder dài 2m, dây  cáp motor thì dài hơn.
Giá 4tr3 bao test ợ. Thanks. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

tiếp theo là 1 bộ servo j2s 200W đẹp thôi rồi, đủ dây, jack. Giá 2tr6. Thêm 200K thì có con motor có phanh cũng đẹp như mới ợ. Long 975536370. Tks.

----------


## elenercom

gả em này lấy cái thẻ cào mobi 50k nào


2 em nguồn Hàn xẻng 24V-10.4A giá 650k/ cặp lấy tiền đi chơi cuối tuần 


Chúc các cụ cuối tuần vui vẻ

----------


## ali35

[QUOTE=elenercom;137523]gả em này lấy cái thẻ cào mobi 50k nào


lấy cái em màu hường ngâm kiu nha bác,bác lấy thể cào loại nào ạ,lát sms cho bác

----------


## elenercom

@Ali35: Thẻ cào Mobiphone nhé bác. Bác nhắn vào số naỳ nhé 0975536370. Tks

----------


## Gamo

Anh Long còn cần thẻ cào ko?

----------


## elenercom

> Anh Long còn cần thẻ cào ko?


Chưa thấy bác ali35 cào thẻ bác Gamo ạ. Chờ đến mai xem sao nhé. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Báo cáo các cụ là bộ servo J2S 400W đã theo một đại gia, con Ezi servo vỏ đỏ cũng đã gả cho đại gia khác. Trân trọng cảm ơn

----------


## elenercom

Bán tiếp 3 cái bàn hút chân không kích thước 400x120x40 của hãng SCHMALZ.Giá 500k/ cái. Long 0975536370. Thank  các cụ.

----------


## elenercom

3 cái jack nhôm 3 pin của SAM WOO Hàn quốc. Giá 100k/ 3 cái. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

3 cái bàn hút chân không dẫ có gạch. Thanks

----------


## elenercom

1  con cóc điện AUSPICIOUS 10A, 250VAC, tiếp điểm nổ tanh tách , dây dài thê lương. Đã lên núi

----------


## emptyhb

Để em nhé anh Long, em tính xem anh còn món gì nữa không để tiện lấy cho cùng đơn mà không biết trao đổi thế nào. Thấy anh không có zalo, fb gì?

----------


## elenercom

Tuấn lấy gì nhỉ? Bàn hút CK đi hết rồi. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Có bác xxx141 gạch 3 cái jack ạ. Nhận gạch. Tks

----------


## ali35

> 1  con cóc điện AUSPICIOUS 10A, 250VAC, tiếp điểm nổ tanh tách , dây dài thê lương. giá 50k. Cào thẻ cho tiện ợ. Thanks. Long 0975536370.


cái món này có bác nào lụm chưa,if chưa thì để e gửi thẻ cho bác

----------


## emptyhb

> cái món này có bác nào lụm chưa,if chưa thì để e gửi thẻ cho bác


Em lụm rồi nhé. Em đang kiếm thêm món nữa để ship cùng cho bác chủ đỡ tốn time

----------

elenercom

----------


## ali35

> Em lụm rồi nhé. Em đang kiếm thêm món nữa để ship cùng cho bác chủ đỡ tốn time


thấy bác rep chung chung quá nên hỏi lại ý mà

----------


## elenercom

Bán con PLC OMRON SYSMAC CPM1-20CDR-A. Đã vào SG trốn rét

----------


## elenercom

Có 2 bộ bánh xe WHEEL MASTER MÃ WI-60. Giá 300k/ bộ 4 cái

----------


## elenercom

Bánh xe còn 1 bộ 4 cái. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Nhận gạch 4 bánh xe của một bác có số đt ....309. Hết bánh xe òi. Củm ơn các cụ ạ.

----------


## elenercom

Giảm sốc con PLC OMRON CPM1 còn 200K lấy tiền đi cổ vũ U23 VN nào. Tks

----------


## minhkhuehd

> Giảm sốc con PLC OMRON CPM1 còn 200K lấy tiền đi cổ vũ U23 VN nào. Tks


Em gạch con PLC này với tinh thần cổ vũ U23 VN nhé. cơm trưa xong làm thủ tục bác nhé.

----------


## elenercom

> Em gạch con PLC này với tinh thần cổ vũ U23 VN nhé. cơm trưa xong làm thủ tục bác nhé.


Có 1 bác trong SG đã làm xong thủ tục rồi bác minhkhuehd ạ. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Tháo cái bàn làm việc ra được 4 cái bánh xe, em bèn mang lên đây rao bán lấy tiền mua bánh chưng. Hàng WHEEL MASTER WI-60. Giá 300k/ bộ 4 cái


Còn 1 bộ  gối FK12 của THK còn nguyên trong bọc. Giá 200k ( lỗ tí tiền ship)


Mong  các cụ ủng hộ. Thanks. Long 0975536370

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Tháo cái bàn làm việc ra được 4 cái bánh xe, em bèn mang lên đây rao bán lấy tiền mua bánh chưng. Hàng WHEEL MASTER WI-60. Giá 300k/ bộ 4 cái
> 
> 
> Còn 1 bộ  gối FK12 của THK còn nguyên trong bọc. Giá 200k ( lỗ tí tiền ship)
> 
> 
> 
> Mong  các cụ ủng hộ. Thanks. Long 0975536370


Đặt mua 2 món này nhé !

----------


## elenercom

Nhận gạch của bác Mạnh Tường. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Mở hàng ngày mưa rét nào.
1. con động cơ 5 pha PK596-NA như hình. Một dây bị đứt còn hơn 3 cm ( nối tốt). Trục quay trơn tru. Giá 300K


2. Bộ nguồn Densei-Lambda 24V-6,5A mạch còn quá đẹp. Giá 250K


3. Tấm nhôm Nhật mới NewHiplate kích thước 290x595x12. Giá 450K


Mong các cụ tiếp tục ủng hộ. Thanks. Long 0975536370

----------


## Tuanlm

Em hốt tấm nhôm nha cụ

----------


## elenercom

> Em hốt tấm nhôm nha cụ


Ok cụ Tuanlm

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em đăng kí motor nha anh.

----------


## elenercom

> Em đăng kí motor nha anh.


OK bác Minh

----------


## elenercom

Một tấm nhôm 290x595x12 đã về thành phố đáng sống Đà Nẵng. Còn mấy  tấm vẫn cố sống đất Hà Nội.

Bán hộ người bạn cái reducer Shimpo-Nidec size servo 400W, tỷ số truyền 1/9 còn rất đẹp, cốt vào 11, cốt ra 19. Giá 600K. Thanks

----------


## elenercom

Lại bàn hút chân không các cụ ạ. Cố 2 cái. Giá vẫn thế 500/ 1c. Thanks

----------


## elenercom

Thêm tấm nhôm mới New HiPlate kích thước 443x307x12. Giá 350k
20180302_180606.jpg

----------


## Nam CNC

em lấy 2 bàn hút chân không nha

----------


## elenercom

> em lấy 2 bàn hút chân không nha


Ok bác Nam Cnc.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> em lấy 2 bàn hút chân không nha


Có mua máy hít chân không không ?

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Hải mua lại không tui bán bớt ???

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> ông Hải mua lại không tui bán bớt ???


Lấy về đi hôm nào tui chạy qua chia 1 cái

----------


## Nam CNC

tui bán bớt cái máy hút chân không cho ông đó hahahaha , còn bàn hút chân không thì quan trọng với tui , cái bàn này tui me lâu rồi , khá đặc biệt , gá kẹp như datron được.

----------


## Gamo

Ai chứ 2 tên này thì cứa giá gấp đôi đi a. Long

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

> Ai chứ 2 tên này thì cứa giá gấp đôi đi a. Long


Rút kinh nghiệm lần sau hehehe

----------


## elenercom

Hôm nay em quét nhà. Lại mót ra một số í a.
Puley răng S3M có power lock, cốt 6 và 8. 2 cái nhỏ giá 50k/ 2cái. Cái to hơn 50k/ cái. Thanh toán bằng thẻ cào mobiphone ợ


Pulley răng s3m và s5m lâu nhâu các kiểu. Cụ nào ưng con nào thì cho ý kiến nhé. Thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

cho em cái tin nhắn tài khoản nha anh Long , hàng hóa khi nào gửi cũng được.

----------


## hoahong102

chuối cả nải, 2 hôm trước phải lóc cóc đi chợ giời mua 6 cái puly

----------


## elenercom

Sáng thứ Bảy dọn nhà ra được mấy cái gối kiểu FK15 đủ cả ê cu và vòng cách. đã bán ợ.

----------


## elenercom

Bán ít hàng lấy tiền ăn sáng đê

Bộ BK+ BF10 của THK còn trong hộp, giá 300k/ bộ.
Đính kèm 56544

Rơ le trung gian DC24V, 2 cặp tiếp điểm 10A của Honeywell hàng tháo máy hàn quốc. Giá 30k/ bộ. có 10 bộ
Đính kèm 56545Đính kèm 56546

Rơ le trung gian OMRON DC24V hàng rất xịn và đẹp. Giá 30k/bộ có 15 bộ


Tks các cụ đã xem

----------


## elenercom

Đập hộp bộ BK BF10 xem nào


Đẹp tương đối ạ. đã bán

----------


## elenercom

Bộ gối 10 đã  có gạch ạ

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Hôm nay em quét nhà. Lại mót ra một số í a.
> Puley răng S3M có power lock, cốt 6 và 8. 2 cái nhỏ giá 50k/ 2cái. Cái to hơn 50k/ cái. Thanh toán bằng thẻ cào mobiphone ợ
> Đính kèm 55056Đính kèm 55057
> 
> Pulley răng s3m và s5m lâu nhâu các kiểu. Cụ nào ưng con nào thì cho ý kiến nhé. Thanks
> Đính kèm 55058Đính kèm 55059


có cặp nào đường kính ngoài bằng nhau và đường kính trong là 12mm và 6mm không cụ nhỉ (loại s3m).

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Đập hộp bộ BK BF10 xem nào
> 
> 
> Đẹp tương đối ạ


Em xếp hàng gạch nhé.

----------


## elenercom

Tks bác. Bộ gối lên đuường vô SG rồi ạ

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Sáng thứ Bảy dọn nhà ra được mấy cái gối kiểu FK15 đủ cả ê cu và vòng cách. Giá cả mớ 500k ợ.


nếu còn mình lấy nhé bác Long.

----------


## elenercom

Tks bác vietnamcnc. Đã inbox cho bác

----------


## elenercom

Tặng thêm 1 bộ relay omron cùng loại với đảm 15 bộ DC24V.

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Tks bác vietnamcnc. Đã inbox cho bác





> Tặng thêm 1 bộ relay omron cùng loại với đảm 15 bộ DC24V.


Thanks bác Long.

Như trao đổi tin nhắn, bác kiếm mình 3 bộ không vòng cách.

Và cảm ơn bác đã tặng mình quà  :Smile:

----------

elenercom

----------


## gicungthich

Đám rơle trung gian để em 20k được ko bác để em lấy hết.

----------


## elenercom

Có 2 bộ bánh xe WHEEL MASTER WI-60 còn ngon cơm. Giá vẫn thế 300k/ bộ 4 c. Liên hệ Long 0975536370. Tks

----------


## Mới CNC

cái này có tải nặng không bác?

----------


## elenercom

Không bít rõ 4 cái này thì chịu được bao nhiêu kg
Chỉ thấy cái máy nhà mình nặng tầm 7 tạ di chuyển trên 4 cái bánh xe này bác ạ.
Tks

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Lấy hết 2 bộ giá tốt ko bạn?

----------


## elenercom

> Lấy hết 2 bộ giá tốt ko bạn?


Đi mất 1 bộ rồi cụ ợ. Tks

----------


## 4fun

> Có 2 bộ bánh xe WHEEL MASTER WI-60 còn ngon cơm. Giá vẫn thế 300k/ bộ 4 c. Liên hệ Long 0975536370. Tks


e đặt gạch bác 1 bộ nhé. tí e gọi điện để xem khi nào thuận tiện e sẽ qua lấy hag trực tiếp.

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

> cái này có tải nặng không bác?


Bác cần chịu tải nặng hơn thì có bộ này Q-INTOP mã QM-1000 ( MAX. 1600KG) ạ. Hàng like new. Giá 900k/ bộ. Tks

----------


## Bunteck

:Smile: 


> 2 cặp ray ABBA 30 dài 920, đủ 4 con trượt mỗi cặp, đủ bi, có đệm nhựa giữa viên bi, trượt OK. Nặng 23 kg/ 2 cặp.Giá 1300k/ cặp,  2500k/ 2 cặp. Thanks
> Đính kèm 37831Đính kèm 37832Đính kèm 37833Đính kèm 37834


Ray ngang may cm

----------


## Bunteck

> Bán 2 cặp ke sắt như hình. Kích thước C270xR80xS50. Ốp 2 cái vào nhau, cắt đỡ cái gân đi là được 2 cái bờ vai cứng cáp ạ. Giá 120k/ 1 cặp.
> Đính kèm 37912
> Có 3 cái bộ giảm tốc hình thức đẹp. 1 cái của Sumitomo tỷ số truyền 1/9, bích lắp motor servo 200/400W. 1 cái của Takamura tỷ số truyền 1/5, bích lắp motor servo 200/400W. Cái còn lại của ATG ( Đài Loan) tỷ số truyền 1/5 bích vuông 90 (ví dụ motor HC-RFS103 của Mitsubishi). Giá 2 cái nhỏ 750k/ cái, cái to 800k/ cái.
> Đính kèm 37913Đính kèm 37914
> Thank các cụ đã xem.


Em cần con to

----------


## elenercom

> Ray ngang may cm


Bác liên hệ cụ Gary Nguyen nhé. Tks

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> Có 2 bộ bánh xe WHEEL MASTER WI-60 còn ngon cơm. Giá vẫn thế 300k/ bộ 4 c. Liên hệ Long 0975536370. Tks
> Đính kèm 57719


bánh xe này còn không bác

----------


## elenercom

Còn đó bác. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiizz.
Hôm nay muốn đăng bán mấy thứ lấy tiền uống bia ạ.
1 là tấm nhôm KT 584x170x20 . Giá 430K

2. cạnh nó là vài tấm nhôm KT 443x305x12. Giá 350K/ tấm

----------


## elenercom

Tiếp theo vẫn là nhôm. Tất cả là mới, nylon 2 mặt và cắt vuông vắn

1. 2 miếng KT 306x150x12. Giá ĐÃ BÁN
2. vài miếng KT 480x225x10. Giá 240K/ miếng

----------


## elenercom

Bộ bánh xe WI-60 Hàn quốc. Giá vẫn thế 300K/ bộ
1 bộ bánh xe nhỏ hơn. Giá ĐÃ BÁN
Ít lọc nguồn 10A và 20A. Đồng giá 100K/ cái. Mong các cụ ủng hộ. Tks. Long 0975536370

----------


## anhcos

> Tiếp theo vẫn là nhôm. Tất cả là mới, nylon 2 mặt và cắt vuông vắn
> 
> 1. 2 miếng KT 306x150x12. Giá 120k/ miếng
> 2. vài miếng KT 480x225x10. Giá 240K/ miếng


Để mình 2 miếng nhôm số 1 và 2 miếng số 2 nhé. PM giúp tk.

----------


## elenercom

> Để mình 2 miếng nhôm số 1 và 2 miếng số 2 nhé. PM giúp tk.


Tks bác Anhcos. Mình đã gửi SMS cho bác ạ.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Mua bộ bánh xe nhỏ nhé !

----------


## elenercom

> Mua bộ bánh xe nhỏ nhé !


Ok bác Mạnh Tường

----------


## elenercom

Thêm 2 cái lọc  3pha 20A bự con. Giá 200k/ con.

----------


## elenercom

Bộ Ezi-servo size 42XL của FASTECH Hàn quốc, motor liền giảm tốc ra mặt bích , thích hợp làm trục xoay, đầy đủ dây, jack. Cáp encoder và motor zin dài 2m. Giá 990K. Cụ nào lăn tăn có thể kết bạn zalo để xem video. Tks. Long 0975536370

Nợ hình các cụ nhé

----------


## mylove299

> Bộ Ezi-servo size 42XL của FASTECH Hàn quốc, motor liền giảm tốc ra mặt bích , thích hợp làm trục xoay, đầy đủ dây, jack. Cáp encoder và motor zin dài 2m. Giá 990K. Cụ nào lăn tăn có thể kết bạn zalo để xem video. Tks. Long 0975536370
> 
> Nợ hình các cụ nhé


Zalo bác là j nhỉ em add số trên mà ko có zalo.

----------


## elenercom

Bác add số 01265236586 nhé. Tks

----------


## elenercom

[at5tach=config]58892[/attach]

----------


## GORLAK

Bộ này nhiêu bác ơi, e quang cục gạch tạm nhé

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Bộ Ezi-servo size 42XL của FASTECH Hàn quốc, motor liền giảm tốc ra mặt bích , thích hợp làm trục xoay, đầy đủ dây, jack. Cáp encoder và motor zin dài 2m. Giá 990K. Cụ nào lăn tăn có thể kết bạn zalo để xem video. Tks. Long 0975536370
> 
> Nợ hình các cụ nhé


giá đây nè cụ GORLAK

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Có mớ PLC Mitsubishi FX1N và 1S từ 24 đến 60 IO, đuôi MR và MT. Giá từ 700K đến 1,5tr. Tình trạng chung là mất nắp cầu đấu, sứt môi, lồi rốn có hết. Bác nào ưng con gì thì a lô em để biết thêm thông tin. Long 0975536370 hoặc zalo số 01265236586. Tks

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> Có mớ PLC Mitsubishi FX1N và 1S từ 24 đến 60 IO, đuôi MR và MT. Giá từ 700K đến 1,5tr. Tình trạng chung là mất nắp cầu đấu, sứt môi, lồi rốn có hết. Bác nào ưng con gì thì a lô em để biết thêm thông tin. Long 0975536370 hoặc zalo số 01265236586. Tks


Em lấy hết nhé anh Long. Hi

----------


## elenercom

Không biết dùng nên bán 2  con PLC họ Micro Smart của IDEC mã FC4A-C16R2. Giá 500k/ con
Một ít jack 3M loại 14, 20, 26, 36 và 50 pin. Đồng giá 50k/ cái. Tks các cụ dã xem. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

Phá máy được 4 con contactor Fuji be bé xinh  xinh coil DC24V giá 50k/ con
4 bộ relay OMRON hịn coil DC24V, giá 30k/ bộ
Vài miếng nhôm 10 kích thước 225x332, bọc nylon 2 mặt, giá 160k/ miếng. Mong các cụ ủng hộ. Long 0975536370. Tks

----------


## trucnguyen

Em lấy 4 cái con tactor như sms nhé bác.

----------


## manipul

> Em lấy 4 cái con tactor như sms nhé bác.


Nhường em một cái nha bác, em đang cần loại này.

----------


## trucnguyen

> Nhường em một cái nha bác, em đang cần loại này.


Sorry bác, em vẫn còn cần thêm 4 cái nữa mới đủ dùng ah.

----------


## elenercom

> Nhường em một cái nha bác, em đang cần loại này.


Siemens hay schneider bé xink coil dc24v bác có dùng tạm không?

----------


## manipul

> Siemens hay schneider bé xink coil dc24v bác có dùng tạm không?


Contactor thì bé cũng được ạ. Bác cho em cái hình có thông số rõ chút nhé

----------


## elenercom

> Contactor thì bé cũng được ạ. Bác cho em cái hình có thông số rõ chút nhé


Sorry bác Manipul là mình nhớ nhầm, mấy cái đó toàn coil 220VAC ạ.

----------


## elenercom

Dọn nhà ra mấy thứ
1. Có 3 cái khớp nhôm 14-14 , phi 42 dài 45 rất đẹp. Giá 150k/ cái/
2. 2 cái khởi động từ SC-03 coil 220VAC kèm relay nhiệt ( 1 con 0,95-1,45A và 1 con 5-8A). Giá 160k/ 2 bộ
Tks các bác đã xem. Long 0975536370

----------


## hqkcnc

em đặt gạch 3 khớp nối nhé.
Chiều mai về sẽ gọi bác. thanks

----------


## elenercom

Khớp nhôm đã có gạch ợ

----------


## elenercom

> em đặt gạch 3 khớp nối nhé.
> Chiều mai về sẽ gọi bác. thanks


Sr bác. Khớp nối có người gọi điện gạch rồi ạ

----------

hqkcnc

----------


## hqkcnc

Chậm chân rồi , thôi để đợt sau vậy thui, cảm ơn bác.

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Bán 2 cặp gối kiểu BK+BF15 phá máy hàn quốc, tặng kèm 2 cây vít me Samick-THK 2010 hành trình tầm 90mm còn ngon. Giá 450k/ bộ, 850k/ 2 bộ

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Bán 2 cặp gối kiểu BK+BF15 phá máy hàn quốc, tặng kèm 2 cây vít me Samick-THK 2010 hành trình tầm 90mm còn ngon. Giá 450k/ bộ, 850k/ 2 bộ


Mình lấy 2 cặp này nhé bác.

bác sms cho mình thông tin tài khoản nhé.
O9O2241696

Tks.

----------


## elenercom

> Mình lấy 2 cặp này nhé bác.
> 
> bác sms cho mình thông tin tài khoản nhé.
> O9O2241696
> 
> Tks.


Mình đã gửi Zalo cho bác. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Mới có thêm 3 cái khớp nối 14-14 phi 42, dài 45 giống lần trước. Giá vẫn thế 150k/ cái. Ưu tiên bác hqkcnc lần trước mua hụt ợ. Long 0975536370. Tks.

----------

hqkcnc

----------


## hqkcnc

> Mới có thêm 3 cái khớp nối 14-14 phi 42, dài 45 giống lần trước. Giá vẫn thế 150k/ cái. Ưu tiên bác hqkcnc lần trước mua hụt ợ. Long 0975536370. Tks.


Úi da, thế còn gì bằng, lu bu công việc, giờ em mới online được. Cảm ơn bác, sáng mai em alo.

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

3 bộ puley răng nhôm S5M có dây đai bản 9 mm. Lỗ trục phi 8. Giá 70k/ bộ. lấy 3 bộ bao ship chậm. Long 0975536370. Tks

----------


## anhcos

Mình lấy 3 bộ này nha bác.

----------


## elenercom

OK bác anhcos. Tks

----------


## dobinh1961

> 3 bộ puley răng nhôm S5M có dây đai bản 9 mm. Lỗ trục phi 8. Giá 70k/ bộ. lấy 3 bộ bao ship chậm. Long 0975536370. Tks


giá đúng chất dọn nhà

----------

elenercom

----------


## Trucvt

Panme Mitu mà chạy còn chính xác để tôi nhé. Tks

Nhắn zalo mình số o9123378oo

----------


## hqkcnc

> Mới có thêm 3 cái khớp nối 14-14 phi 42, dài 45 giống lần trước. Giá vẫn thế 150k/ cái. Ưu tiên bác hqkcnc lần trước mua hụt ợ. Long 0975536370. Tks.


hồi chiều đã gửi tiền cho bác nhé. sắp xếp gửi cho em. cảm ơn bác.

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Kính đề nghị cụ Nhân ở Sóc Trăng nhắn giúp tôi cái địa chỉ để nhận hàng ợ ( gọi mãi mà không nghe máy hehehe). Tks

----------


## elenercom

Đã liên lạc được với cụ Nhân. Tks
Xin phép các cụ cập nhật tình hình tí.
Nhôm 6061 kích thước 225x332x10mm, 2 mặt bọc nylon mới về thêm. Giá 160k/ miếng.
Bộ trục xoay dùng Ezi-servo vỡ gạch. Mới trang bị thêm part đỡ bằng nhôm nguyên khối và cảm biến vị trí mà giá vẫn thế. Xin lưu ý là bộ giảm tốc tỷ lệ 1:5 ợ.
5 bộ khởi động từ FUJI  mã SC-03 kèm relay nhiệt TR-0N 0.95-1,45A, coil 220VAC còn khá đẹp, đã test OK. Giá 120k/ bộ, 550k/ lô 5 bộ. Tks các cụ đã ủng hộ. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

Một em PLC FX1N-24MT bị bể vỏ, mất lẫy cài nhưng mạch còn nguyên bản, IN OUT OK, phù hợp cho bác nào muốn nghiên cứu lập trình hay phát xung điều khiển servo, step. Giá 550k bao ship chậm ợ. Long 975536370. Tks

----------


## elenercom

PLC đã có gạch ợ

----------


## Nam CNC

anh Long, giá cái hộp số 1:5 izi servo bao nhiêu , mặt bích kích thước bao nhiêu anh ?

----------


## elenercom

> anh Long, giá cái hộp số 1:5 izi servo bao nhiêu , mặt bích kích thước bao nhiêu anh ?


đã  SMS bác Nam. tks

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## anhxco

> Đã liên lạc được với cụ Nhân. Tks
> Xin phép các cụ cập nhật tình hình tí.
> Nhôm 6061 kích thước 225x332x10mm, 2 mặt bọc nylon mới về thêm. Giá 160k/ miếng.
> Bộ trục xoay dùng Ezi-servo vỡ gạch. Mới trang bị thêm part đỡ bằng nhôm nguyên khối và cảm biến vị trí mà giá vẫn thế. Xin lưu ý là bộ giảm tốc tỷ lệ 1:5 ợ.
> 5 bộ khởi động từ FUJI  mã SC-03 kèm relay nhiệt TR-0N 0.95-1,45A, coil 220VAC còn khá đẹp, đã test OK. Giá 120k/ bộ, 550k/ lô 5 bộ. Tks các cụ đã ủng hộ. Long 0975536370


Mấy con khởi hình mờ quá e k xem đc thông số, bác coi giúp e dòng nó bao nhiêu A vậy?

----------


## elenercom

Thông số đây nhé bác Anhxco
AC-1 Ith=20A,
JIS C 8201 AC-3  240V-2,2kW, 440V-2,7kW

----------


## elenercom

Bán cái bàn hút chân không 400x120 lấy xèng đặt cửa thằng Anh nào. Giá vẫn thế 500k ợ

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Bán cái bàn hút chân không 400x120 lấy xèng đặt cửa thằng Anh nào. Giá vẫn thế 500k ợ


cho mình lấy cái này nhé.

Tks

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Mình đã  gửi zalo cho bác.Tks

----------


## elenercom

Cho cái bộ giảm tốc Shimpo con con này đi với Mét-xì. Tỷ số truyền 1/5, cốt vào âm 14, ra 11,8 có rãnh ca vét, mặt bích servo 200/400w. Giá 300k.

----------


## elenercom

Giảm tốc Shimpo có gạch ợ

----------


## elenercom

Bán vỏ nhôm combo hàn quốc ( Không ray,không vít me, không gối đỡ gì hết) dài  tổng 780, bản rộng 120, nguyên bản lắp ray bản 15 dài max 680mm, hai bên vỏ che ray có 2 hàng nam châm.
Nặng hơn 5,2kg. Giá ra đi 300k cho lẹ. Long 0975536370. Tks.

----------


## saudau

Lụm cái này nhe chủ thớt

----------


## elenercom

Bán cái sợi cáp encoder cho servo Minas A4 của Panasonic mã MFECA0040EAM. Giá 150k. Long 0975536370. Tks

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

> Bán cái sợi cáp encoder cho servo Minas A4 của Panasonic mã MFECA0040EAM. Giá 150k. Long 0975536370. Tks


E lấy nhé a

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Còn lại 1 bộ bánh xe giá 300k. Long 0975536370.Tks

----------


## Fusionvie

> Còn lại 1 bộ bánh xe giá 300k. Long 0975536370.Tks


em lấy bộ này bác nhé, mỗi bánh chịu được 200kg không bác

----------


## elenercom

Sr bác Fusionvie.  Có 1 bác ở Hà Nội a lô gạch ngay sau khi đăng ạ. Có hàng mình báo bác nha. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Cho 2 anh em cùng mẹ khác cha này đi nghĩa vụ thôi. 1 thằng con ông SPG người Hàn Xẻng trắng trẻo thư sinh, thằng kia con ông ATG người Đài Loan thì to cao đen hôi. Cả hai cùng tỷ số truyền 1/20, cốt âm 14, mặt bích servo 60mm ( 200/ 400W). Giá 700k/ 1c, 1tr3/ 2c. Tks các bác đã xem. Long 0975536370.

----------


## elenercom

Contactor Fuji mã SJ-0G coil DC24V, cho motor 2.2kW. Có 2 con kép kèm khóa liên động cơ và 2 con đơn. Hàng đẹp . Giá 100K/ con kép và 40k/ con đơn. Lấy cả mớ giá 250k. Tks. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

2 cái contactor đơn có gạch

----------


## elenercom

Bán mớ timer OMRON H3CR. Loại này nhiều dải đo, nhiều mode cho các cụ ứng dụng nhé. Hàng còn sáng đẹp. Giá 130k/ con không socket, thêm 10k / socket 11 pin, Cả mớ 8 con giá 950k ( không socket  vì không có đủ huhuhu). Tks . Long 0975536370

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bán mớ timer OMRON H3CR. Loại này nhiều dải đo, nhiều mode cho các cụ ứng dụng nhé. Hàng còn sáng đẹp. Giá 130k/ con không socket, thêm 10k / socket 11 pin, Cả mớ 8 con giá 950k ( không socket  vì không có đủ huhuhu). Tks . Long 0975536370


cái này làm gì vậy ta

----------


## Kedoithay

> cái này làm gì vậy ta


hẹn giờ cho đủ các thể loại đó bác

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Lại bánh xe các cụ ạ. Bộ nhỏ ( max 2450N) giá 300k, bộ to hơn (max 4900N) giá 500K. Long 0975536370. Tks

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Lại bánh xe các cụ ạ. Bộ nhỏ ( max 2450N) giá 300k, bộ to hơn (max 4900N) giá 500K. Long 0975536370. Tks


 Cho xin kích thước bánh xe nhỏ và lớn để so sánh em đặt vài bộ ,Cám ơn .TVT

----------


## elenercom

Hai bộ bánh xe có gạch ạ. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Ít vòng bi be bé để các cụ chế đồ chơi ạ. KYK Japan 6800Z ( trông bao gói không giống Nhật gì cả). Giá 50k/ gói 10 c. Hehehh. Long 0975536370

----------


## waranty

Cho mình gạch 4 gói nhé. Thanks bạn!
ĐT: 0988.bốn ko ko, 7 năm năm

----------

elenercom

----------


## Gamo

Em gạch đám gói còn lại nhe

----------

elenercom

----------


## biết tuốt

> Em gạch đám gói còn lại nhe


chế cái gì ngoáy ngoáy à bác  :Wink:

----------

elenercom

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho, tui lấy cái cây chọt vào cái lỗ, cho nó ngoáy qua ngoáy lại

Anh Long còn món gì hay ko, để em mua chung luôn cho tiện

----------


## vhgreen

Bi còn cho em 2 gói bác ơi

----------


## elenercom

> Bi còn cho em 2 gói bác ơi


Có gạch hết rồi bác. Thông củm nhé

----------


## elenercom

> Hohoho, tui lấy cái cây chọt vào cái lỗ, cho nó ngoáy qua ngoáy lại
> 
> Anh Long còn món gì hay ko, để em mua chung luôn cho tiện


Chẳng bít bác Gamo thích cái giề hehehe

----------


## vhgreen

> Chẳng bít bác Gamo thích cái giề hehehe


Hôm nào có bác để em mấy gói nhé

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Bộ bánh xe nhỏ giá 300k vẫn còn nhé các cụ. Kính báo.

----------


## elenercom

Vòng bi be bé đã hết, còn lại 2 cái nhỡ nhỡ 7010 của NTN JAPAN đẹp long lanh , nằm trong cái ổ bằng nhôm. Giá 200k/ cả ổ. Long 0975536370. Tks

----------


## elenercom

1 em PLC OMRON CPM1A-30CDR-A, nguồn 220VAC, 18 in+ 12 out, mạch còn nguyên bản, in/out OK, mất 2 cái nắp che cổng kết nối và mở rộng, phù hợp cho các cụ muốn nghiên cứu OMRON PLC họ C. Giá 700k bao ship không kèm cáp như trong hình nhé. Tks. Long 0975536370

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Vòng bi be bé đã hết, còn lại 2 cái nhỡ nhỡ 7010 của NTN JAPAN đẹp long lanh , nằm trong cái ổ bằng nhôm. Giá 200k/ cả ổ. Long 0975536370. Tks


Anh long ơi
2 cái này đường kính trong lỗ trục bn vậy

----------


## elenercom

Phi 50 bạn ạ

----------


## audiophilevn

> Bộ bánh xe nhỏ giá 300k vẫn còn nhé các cụ. Kính báo.


Bộ này còn thì bác để mình nhé, bác confirm để mình chuyển tiền

----------


## elenercom

> Bộ này còn thì bác để mình nhé, bác confirm để mình chuyển tiền


Còn bác ạ. Tks. Bác sms cho mình số 0975536370 nhé

----------


## elenercom

Cặp  vòng bi 7010 đã xong ạ

----------


## elenercom

Chủ nhật bùn, dọn nhà được ít đồ bán chống đói hehehe
Bộ bánh xe giá 300k như mọi khi


bộ động cơ bước Autonics gồm driver MD2U-ID20 và động cơ A16k-g268 đủ dây jack. Con này chạy chiết áp và tín hiệu on/off đảo chiều nha các cụ. Giá 400k


Xi lanh xoay SMC , góc xoay tầm 90 độ. Giá 50k ( có thể cào thẻ nếu thấy tiện)


Tks các cụ đã xem. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

Bán mớ ke nhôm lấy tiền ăn sáng nào. Có 37 cái ke 40x40x35 và 11 cái nhỏ hơn. Giá cả mớ là 200K ợ. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

Bán 2 cái cục giảm tốc Nakanishiseiki (tên dài vãi) hàng Nhựt bổn , size servo 80, cốt vào âm 14, ra 22, tỷ số truyền 1/9. Giá 1tr5/ 2 c ( không bán con động cơ nhé các cụ).

----------


## Tuanlm

> Bán mớ ke nhôm lấy tiền ăn sáng nào. Có 37 cái ke 40x40x35 và 11 cái nhỏ hơn. Giá cả mớ là 200K ợ. Long 0975536370


Em hốt mớ ke nhé bác

----------


## elenercom

OK bác Tuanlm. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Bán con PLC Mitsubishi FX3S-10MR, mất 1 nắp che terminal, bao sống. Hàng sản xuất năm 2016. Giá 600K. Long 0975536370

----------


## lineage2

Con fx còn ko bác nếu còn thì em gạch nhé.

----------


## Fusionvie

Xilanh xoay đường kính bao nhiêu em, có biết áp vào và moment xoắn bao nhiêu không, anh tạm gạch nhé, mua để giành

----------


## elenercom

> Con fx còn ko bác nếu còn thì em gạch nhé.


Con plc vẫn còn bác ạ. Tks

----------


## elenercom

> Xilanh xoay đường kính bao nhiêu em, có biết áp vào và moment xoắn bao nhiêu không, anh tạm gạch nhé, mua để giành


Áp vào max 1 MPa đó bác. Còn moment xoắn thì em phải tra catalog đã. Tks

----------


## hainghialk

thuoc nay còn bac ới e nhé

----------


## hainghialk

> thuoc nay còn bac ới e nhé


nghĩa : 01662294643

----------


## elenercom

Cái này bán lâu rồi bạn ạ. Tks

----------


## lineage2

Bạn cho mình thông tin để giao dịch, khoảng thứ 2 mình sẽ chuyển khoản cho bạn.

----------


## elenercom

> Bạn cho mình thông tin để giao dịch, khoảng thứ 2 mình sẽ chuyển khoản cho bạn.


Bác zalo cho mình sô 01265236586 nhé. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Giảm giá con PLC OMRON CPM1A-30CDR mạch zin, mất nắp nhựa, còn 650K bao ship chậm Viettel. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

Mới về thêm bộ bánh xe to (loại 4900N). Giá đã bán. Tks. Long 0975536370

----------


## mactech

Em lấy bộ bánh xe to này anh Long nhé?

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Bán 4 cặp support trượt tròn phi 16 bằng nhôm, hàng mới, lưu kho. Giá 50k/ cặp. Thẻ cào cũng OK ạ. Mua hết 4 cặp tặng mấy cái ke nhôm cho gọn nhà hehehe

----------


## kzam

Như thế này là 1 cặp hả bác?  :Smile: ))

----------


## elenercom

@ kzam: đúng rồi đó bác . 2 cái là 1 bộ. 1 bộ là 50k hay 1 thẻ cào mobifone 50k kakaka

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bán 4 cặp support trượt tròn phi 16 bằng nhôm, hàng mới, lưu kho. Giá 50k/ cặp. Thẻ cào cũng OK ạ. Mua hết 4 cặp tặng mấy cái ke nhôm cho gọn nhà hehehe


nếu chưa ai lấy cho gạch nhé

----------


## elenercom

Có một bác gạch 1 cặp rồi anh Bình ạ. Tks

----------


## ali35

> Bán 4 cặp support trượt tròn phi 16 bằng nhôm, hàng mới, lưu kho. Giá 50k/ cặp. Thẻ cào cũng OK ạ. Mua hết 4 cặp tặng mấy cái ke nhôm cho gọn nhà hehehe


bác lấy 100k thẻ cào nhé,e lấy 2 cặp,cho em số đt or zalo vào vùng kín nhe

----------


## BLCNC

Chia e 1 cặp được ko?

----------


## elenercom

Căn cứ vào thời điểm đặt gạch qua điện thoại, zalo và trên diễn đàn thì 1 bác có số ...669 lấy 1 cặp, 1 bác có số ...248 lấy 1 cặp và bác Dobinh1961 lấy 2 cặp là vừa hết ạ. 
Vì số lượng có hạn, mong các cụ hết sức thông cảm. Tks.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, Fusionvie, kzam

----------


## elenercom

Đầu tuần xin phép các cụ đăng bán cái giảm tốc shimpo-nidec mã VRKF-S9D-400 tỷ số truyền 1:9, cốt vào 14, cốt ra 24. Hàng họ còn ngon. Giá 750k.
 

Combo mini của FESTO EGSK-26-50-6P hành trình 70, vít me bước 6, bản rộng 50. Giá 200k bao trượt êm
. Long 0975536370. Tks

----------


## kzam

> Combo mini của FESTO EGSK-26-50-6P hành trình 70, vít me bước 6, bản rộng 50. Giá 200k bao trượt êm
> . Long 0975536370. Tks


Em gạch combo này nhé bác

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Mới về bộ bánh xe, đã xong ợ. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

Con PLC Mitsu FX3S-10MR bể gạch, tiếp tục rao bán giá 600K bao ship chậm nha các cụ. Long 0975536370

----------


## TigerHN

Mình lấy 4 cái bánh xe AC300 nhé, mình sẽ liên lạc vào số ĐT của bạn

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Nhận gạch của bác TigerHN ạ. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Bán 2 cái giảm tốc con con
1 cái của Hàn quốc mặt bích 56, cốt vào 6.35, cốt ra 16, tỷ số truyền 1/9. giá 350K


1 cái của Sumitomo tỷ số truyền 1/50, mặt bích servo 100W, cốt vào âm 8, cốt ra 16. Giá 350K.


Ưu tiên cụ nào lấy cả đôi giá 600K ợ. LOng 0975536370. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Bán mấy món lấy tiền sáng mai ăn phở thôi.
2 con SSR 40A điện điều khiển DC có gắn tản nhiệt nhôm. Giá 50k/ con.



3 cái power lock lỗ 20. Hàng Hàn quốc. Giá 50k/cái

Tks. Long 0975536370

----------


## Fusionvie

> Bán mấy món lấy tiền sáng mai ăn phở thôi.
> 2 con SSR 40A điện điều khiển DC có gắn tản nhiệt nhôm. Giá 50k/ con.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 cái power lock lỗ 20. Hàng Hàn quốc. Giá 50k/cái
> 
> Tks. Long 0975536370


Em gạch 2 con SSR và 1 con power lock nhé

----------

elenercom

----------


## saudau

Còn cái Powerlock nào ko bác? Còn thì mình lấy 2 cái nhé.

----------


## elenercom

> Còn cái Powerlock nào ko bác? Còn thì mình lấy 2 cái nhé.


Còn có 1 cái thôi cụ ạ. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Tiếp tục sự nghiệp ve chai nào

Cặp SSR 40 A vẫn còn ạ

Tiếp theo là bộ bánh xe CARRY MASTER AC-300,  giá 300K.
Đính kèm 62823

Mớ ke nhôm 40x40x35 có 26 cái. Giá 120k/ mớ
Đính kèm 62824

2 cặp ke thép mạ. Một cặp đều nhau, cặp kia chân to chân bé. Kích thước C142 x R75 x S75 x dày 8. Bao vuông. Giá 2 cặp là 200K.
Đính kèm 62825Đính kèm 62826

Bộ 4 block SR25 của SAMICK-THK còn rất mới, 4 block cùng mã số. Giá cả bộ 600K.



Long 0975536370. Tks các cụ và chúc các cụ tận hưởng niềm vui chiến thắng đêm qua nhé.

----------


## taka.1503

E lấy mớ ke nha bác

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

> E lấy mớ ke nha bác


Bác có số đt đuôi 666 phải ko ạ? Tks

----------


## taka.1503

> Bác có số đt đuôi 666 phải ko ạ? Tks


Chuẩn là em bác ạ!

----------


## kzam

Hix!! ko kịp!! Bác có ke nhôm 40 thì báo em với

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Bộ 4 block SAMICK THK SR25 có gạch ợ.

----------


## saudau

> Còn có 1 cái thôi cụ ạ. Tks


Vậy lấy luôn cái đó nhé. Mà có 50k chuyển sao đây cụ?

----------


## elenercom

Cào thẻ Mobifone cụ ạ. Tks

----------


## saudau

> Cào thẻ Mobifone cụ ạ. Tks


Ô kê liền. Hehe

----------


## thuyetnq

Em lấy Cặp SSR 40 A nha bác chủ

----------


## elenercom

> Em lấy Cặp SSR 40 A nha bác chủ


Ok. Tks bác. Bác chọn cào thẻ hay chuyển khoản ạ?

----------


## thuyetnq

> Ok. Tks bác. Bác chọn cào thẻ hay chuyển khoản ạ?


 Vietcombank nha.

----------


## elenercom

> Vietcombank nha.


OK bác. Đã inbox

----------


## elenercom

Bánh xe loại 300k/ bộ 4 cái. Đầu tuần câu view là chính. Chúc các cụ 1 tuần vui vẻ. Hehehe.


Nhân tiện cập nhật tình hình. Power lock 20 có 2 cái, SCR 40A kèm tản nhiệt nhôm còn 2 bộ. Tks

----------


## maxx.side

Lấy 2 bộ bánh nha bác, inbox giúp em stk nhé, thanks bác

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

> Lấy 2 bộ bánh nha bác, inbox giúp em stk nhé, thanks bác


Đã inbox bác nhé. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Bác Chánh cho mình xin địa chỉ để gửi hàng nha. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Cái bị này mới vơi được nửa huhuhu....

----------


## elenercom

Dọn nhà đầu tuần, bán ít ve chai lấy tiền ăn mỳ tôm nào. 2 cóc điện, 1 đài loan mới, 1 nhật cũ. Cả 2 con giá 120K.


 4 con trượt tròn thấy có chữ Nhật phi 16 . giá đã bán


( còn nữa....)

----------


## elenercom

Mớ ke nhôm có 20 cái kích thước 40x40x35 và 2 cái to. Giá 120k/ cả mớ

----------


## audiophilevn

> Mớ ke nhôm có 20 cái kích thước 40x40x35 và 2 cái to. Giá 120k/ cả mớ


cho mình lấy ke vuông

----------

elenercom

----------


## Fusionvie

Em lấy 4 con trượt tròn 16 nhé bác Long

----------


## trucnguyen

Lấy luôn 3 bộ/ 12 con trượt tròn 16 nhé bác Long.

----------


## TigerHN

Cho mình lấy 2 con cóc đạp nhé, mình sẽ ĐT liên lạc

----------


## elenercom

Quạt giải nhiệt tủ điện đường kính 150 điện 220vac của hãng Suntronix. Gió rất mạnh, có lưới bảo hiểm. Giá 100k/ c. Có 10 cái

----------


## elenercom

> Lấy luôn 3 bộ/ 12 con trượt tròn 16 nhé bác Long.


Ok bác Trucnguyen . Tks

----------


## trucnguyen

> Ok bác Trucnguyen . Tks


OK là có hàng sao bác, sms bác trả lời là chỉ có 4 mà có bác khác đặt trước rồi.
Xác nhận giúp em, nếu có mai em chuyển USD.

----------


## elenercom

> OK là có hàng sao bác, sms bác trả lời là chỉ có 4 mà có bác khác đặt trước rồi.
> Xác nhận giúp em, nếu có mai em chuyển USD.


Các cụ cần thì mình lại có để phục vụ kịp thời thôi. Túm lại là có đủ hàng cho cụ ạ. Tks

----------

trucnguyen

----------


## trucnguyen

Thank bác, xác nhận lấy 3 set/12 con cùng loại nhé. Mai em chuyển đô.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, elenercom

----------


## vndic

> Các cụ cần thì mình lại có để phục vụ kịp thời thôi. Túm lại là có đủ hàng cho cụ ạ. Tks


Mình lấy 12 con trượt nhé

----------


## BLCNC

> Các cụ cần thì mình lại có để phục vụ kịp thời thôi. Túm lại là có đủ hàng cho cụ ạ. Tks


Có loại trượt phi 20 ko, bao nhiu 1 cặp ạ? Em cần 1 hoặc 2 cặp.

----------


## elenercom

@vndic: Xác nhận gạch của bác. Đã Inbox số TK
@BLCNC: Đợt này mình không có con trượt 20 bác ạ.

Tks

----------


## elenercom

Bán 2 con motor DC giảm tốc  của Hàn quốc . Điện DC24V, công suất 90W, gear 1/10, đít gắn bộ gì đó chắc là hồi tiếp tốc độ, các thông số khác như trong hình. Gạch sàn nhà 300x300 nha các cụ. Giá đã bán. Long 0975536370. Tks

----------


## solero

> Bán 2 con motor DC giảm tốc  của Hàn quốc . Điện DC24V, công suất 90W, gear 1/10, đít gắn bộ gì đó chắc là hồi tiếp tốc độ, các thông số khác như trong hình. Gạch sàn nhà 300x300 nha các cụ. Giá 300k/  1, 550k/ 2 con. Long 0975536370. Tks


Con này trong cửa tự động Auto Door anh à. Bác nào mua về chế auto door là chuẩn bài.

----------

elenercom

----------


## kimtuan20021989

em lấy cặp motor này anh nha, anh ll zalo 0901157999 tuấn

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

> em lấy cặp motor này anh nha, anh ll zalo 0901157999 tuấn


Zalo đang lỗi. Mình sẽ SMS cho bác. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Bán mấy bộ nguồn DC5V-7A của Meanwell cho các cụ chạy NC Studio V5. Hàng như hình. Giá 120k/1c. 500K/ 5c. Long 0975536370. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Bán con biến tần còi còi 1HP điện 1 pha 220 của ATLEEMOTOR ( hình như Taiwan). Con này kéo spin 800W là hết bài. Đã cài đặt chạy Max. 400Hz. (Có thể lên 500Hz). Giá đã bán. Long 0975536370. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Cập nhật tình hình là cặp motor DC và cái biến tần ADLEE đã theo chồng.
Để chuẩn bị lực lượng ăn chơi cuối tuần, em xin phép các cụ bán mấy thứ:

1 bộ bánh xe AC-300 mới tháo chân bàn. Giá 300K


1 em biến tần toshiba schneider VF-s11 750W điện 3p 200V, out max.500Hz. Tình trạng mạch còn zin, mất núm xoay nên phải cấy cái biến trở ngoài, gãy bản lề xoay bên trên, còn lại thì OK. Giá 550K


1 cái combo nhôm của IAI thì phải, mã RCP4-SA7C-I-56P-4-300-P3-M-B-NM, bản rộng 70, dài tổng tầm 480, hành trình 300mm, vít me 12 bước 4 còn sáng, trượt êm nhẹ, nặng hơn 3kg. Giá đã bán.


1 con cóc điện KACON Hàn quốc hình như hàng chưa sử dụng tuy có chầy tí sơn, liền dây dài khươn, tiếp điểm 15,8A-220V. Giá đã bán. Ưu tiên cụ TigerHN lần trước vồ trượt hehehe


Tks các cụ và chúc các cụ cuối tuàn vui vẻ

----------


## elenercom

Combo nhôm có gạch ợ. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Con cóc điện nhảy về nhà cụ TigerHN rồi ạ. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Bán ít van inox 1/2" , hàng đẹp như mới, thông số như trong hình, dùng làm van khí hay nước thì quá đẹp. Giá đã bán. Lấy số lượng Pls Call 0975536370. Tks

----------


## trungga

Gạch 4 cái nha bác.

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

> Gạch 4 cái nha bác.


OK bác trungga. Tks

----------


## legiao

còn lại 16 cái van lấy hết nhé bác

----------


## elenercom

> còn lại 16 cái van lấy hết nhé bác


Có 2 bác gạch 4 cái. Mình kiểm lại rồi báo bác số lượng nhé. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Báo cáo mớ van đã xong ạ.
Tiếp theo là 2 con lọc nguồn 1 pha 20A và 15A, xác to gấp đôi loại 20A bình thường. Hàng LAMBDA rất đẹp. Giá có gạch. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

Lọc nguồn đã bán ạ.

----------


## elenercom

Có ít ke nhôm đúc phục vụ các cụ ghép nhôm profile ạ.
Kich thước 40x40x34  giá đã bán
Kích thước 35x35x28  giá 4k/ c
Số lượng mỗi loại có dăm bảy chục cái ạ. Tất cả đều sạch đẹp, không bụi bặm hay dầu mỡ gì.
Tks. Long 0975536370
[ATTACH=CONFIG]64502

----------


## Fusionvie

Em gạch 60 cái ke 40x40 nhé anh

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

bán tiếp cặp giò Hồ Ngọc Hà ôm đã lâu . Vật liệu bằng thép mạ dày 15, gân 12, cao 340, rộng 80, sâu 70. Giá đã bán


Cặp vai nhôm trắng nõn nà. Nhôm dày 15, rộng 100, sâu 100. Tấm đáy dài 560. giá đã bán


Tks. Long 0975536370

----------


## VanToan234

> bán tiếp cặp giò Hồ Ngọc Hà ôm đã lâu . Vật liệu bằng thép mạ dày 15, gân 12, cao 340, rộng 80, sâu 70. Giá 300k/ cặp.
> Đính kèm 64521
> 
> Cặp vai nhôm trắng nõn nà. Nhôm dày 15, rộng 100, sâu 100. Tấm đáy dài 560. giá 350K
> Đính kèm 64522Đính kèm 64523Đính kèm 64524
> 
> Tks. Long 0975536370




gạch vai nhôm nhé bác! sđt em vừa goi: xxxxxx022068

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

nhận gạch của bác văn toán 234. Tks

----------

VanToan234

----------


## hqkcnc

Bác Long,
Nhà kia lấy cặp giò, em gạch cặp vai nhôm nõn nà nhé. mai chuyển xèng cho bác

ý ẹ, em lố

----------


## elenercom

Bán mớ khớp nối gồm các loại 19-12, 14-12, 16-10. Toàn đồ đẹp. Hàng trên giá 200k/c, hàng dưới giá 180k/ c. Long 0975536370

----------


## hqkcnc

Em lấy 2 cái hàng trên cùng bên trái và phải 19-12, 16-10 nhé bác . mai em chuyển khoản

----------

elenercom

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

> Bán mớ khớp nối gồm các loại 19-12, 14-12, 16-10. Toàn đồ đẹp. Hàng trên giá 200k/c, hàng dưới giá 180k/ c. Long 0975536370


Em lấy 2 cái 14-12 hàng dưới nhé bác Long.

----------

elenercom

----------


## Phuongmw

Em gạch cặp chân giò Hồ Ngọc Hà. Sáng mai em ck

Tks bác





> bán tiếp cặp giò Hồ Ngọc Hà ôm đã lâu . Vật liệu bằng thép mạ dày 15, gân 12, cao 340, rộng 80, sâu 70. Giá 300k/ cặp.
> Đính kèm 64521
> 
> Cặp vai nhôm trắng nõn nà. Nhôm dày 15, rộng 100, sâu 100. Tấm đáy dài 560. giá 350K
> Đính kèm 64522Đính kèm 64523Đính kèm 64524
> 
> Tks. Long 0975536370

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Nhận gạch của 2 bác hqk và thích tửu sắc. tks

----------


## duytrungcdt

> bán tiếp cặp giò Hồ Ngọc Hà ôm đã lâu . Vật liệu bằng thép mạ dày 15, gân 12, cao 340, rộng 80, sâu 70. Giá 300k/ cặp.
> Đính kèm 64521
> 
> Cặp vai nhôm trắng nõn nà. Nhôm dày 15, rộng 100, sâu 100. Tấm đáy dài 560. giá 350K
> Đính kèm 64522Đính kèm 64523Đính kèm 64524
> 
> Tks. Long 0975536370


đẻ e cái vai nhôm anh nhé sang mai em qua lấy ạ
thanks

----------


## elenercom

> đẻ e cái vai nhôm anh nhé sang mai em qua lấy ạ
> thanks


Vai nhôm bác Văn Toán 234 gạch rồi bạn ạ. Tks

----------


## VanToan234

> Vai nhôm bác Văn Toán 234 gạch rồi bạn ạ. Tks



bác cho em xin tài khoản ngân hàng mai em chuyển tiền cho bác với, link fb của em, em pm trong hộp thư inbox bác rồi đó ạ  :Smile:

----------


## elenercom

Bán ít ke nhôm đùn, cạnh 50x50, rộng 20, 25 và 37. Giá loại rộng 20 là 8k/c, loại 25 là 10k/c và loại 37 là 15k/c.Số lượng mỗi loại vài chục cái. Long 0975536370. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Có 5 cái van ( dùng cho khí nén hoặc nước) tay vặn màu đỏ, DN 1/2", vật liệu Inox 304, PN 100PSI. Giá 50k/c
Đính kèm 64818Đính kèm 64819Đính kèm 64820

----------


## thuhanoi

> Có 5 cái van ( dùng cho khí nén hoặc nước) tay vặn màu đỏ, DN 1/2", vật liệu Inox 304, PN 100PSI. Giá 50k/c
> Đính kèm 64818Đính kèm 64819Đính kèm 64820


Mình lấy 5 cái van nhé. Thanks

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Bán bộ servo Mitsubishi J2S 400W bao zin, bao test, bao ship giá 4 tr. Động cơ bao đẹp, cáp encoder chế nhưng sài OK dài hơn 3m. Cáp động lực dài hơn. Long 0975536370
Đính kèm 64872Đính kèm 64873Đính kèm 64874Đính kèm 64875

----------


## elenercom

Có mấy cái chà nhám chạy bằng khí nén có điều tốc hàng JAV. Giá 250k/1; 400K/2. Tks.Long 0975536370
Đính kèm 65604

----------


## ali35

e gạch 2 cái nhám khí nén nha bác

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

> e gạch 2 cái nhám khí nén nha bác


Tks bác ali35

----------


## changingforlife

Em lấy 2 con chà nhám nhé anh. PM Zalo



> Có mấy cái chà nhám chạy bằng khí nén có điều tốc hàng JAV. Giá 250k/1; 400K/2. Tks.Long 0975536370
> Đính kèm 65604

----------

elenercom

----------


## dangkhoi

còn không bác Long

----------


## elenercom

Tổng kết lại bác V. (Huế) 1 cái; Bác Ali 35 2 c; bác Trucnguyen 2c; bác Changingforlife 2 c; bác Đăng Khôi 1c là vừa hết. tks bác bác.
Bác nào còn nhu cầu thì cho mình biết để nhập tiếp nhé.

----------


## ali35

> Tổng kết lại bác V. (Huế) 1 cái; Bác Ali 35 2 c; bác Trucnguyen 2c; bác Changingforlife 2 c; bác Đăng Khôi 1c là vừa hết. tks bác bác.
> Bác nào còn nhu cầu thì cho mình biết để nhập tiếp nhé.


bác inbox e lại số đt với tk với

----------


## elenercom

Đã inbox bác Ali35. Tks
Có 4 bộ puley răng tỷ số truyền 1:1, dây đai 104XL, 112XL và 1 dây ngắn nhất không số, bản rộng 8-10 mm. Lỗ 10, 12 và 15. Giá 60k/ bộ. Lấy hết bao ship. Long 0975536370

----------


## aiemphuong

E lấy 1 bộ 112xl lỗ 10 - 12

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Trượt tròn Phi 16 tháo máy Hàn quốc, trên thân không thấy ký mã hiệu gì. Hàng đẹp, giá đã bán.

----------


## elenercom

Có gạch 20 con trượt. Hàng vẫn còn, tiếp tục chờ gạch của các bác. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Bàn hút chân không dài 400. Cái này nổi tiếng rồi, có đầu nối nhanh về cắm phập ống vào là sài thôi. Giá vẫn thế 500K ợ
Đính kèm 65753Đính kèm 65754Đính kèm 65755

----------


## kimtuan20021989

cho em gạch 20 con trượt tròn bác nhé, zalo em Tuấn - 0901157999

----------


## sieunhim

E gạch 20 con trượt tròn lun. Bác còn để e nhé. Tks bác

----------


## aiemphuong

Bộ puley 60k bác Long nhận card dt k, e khỏi ck ạ.

----------


## elenercom

> Bộ puley 60k bác Long nhận card dt k, e khỏi ck ạ.


Ok bạn. Mobifone nhé. Tks

----------


## thuhanoi

Còn con trượt tròn không, mình lấy 16 cái

----------


## vufree

CÓ cặp pulley nào lỗ 10-14 không Bác?? tỉ lệ 1/3 cang tốt

----------


## elenercom

> CÓ cặp pulley nào lỗ 10-14 không Bác?? tỉ lệ 1/3 cang tốt


Để mình kiểm lại rồi báo bác nhé. Tks

----------


## vufree

> Để mình kiểm lại rồi báo bác nhé. Tks


 Mình cần vài cặp nhé, loại thép tải nặng là thích nhất... Thanks

----------


## elenercom

Mình cần số điện thoại của cụ Ali35 (em trai của Ali 33) đê hỏi địa chỉ gửi hàng.
Vậy cụ nào có số điện thoại của cụ ấy thì cho mình xin nhé.
Tks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

0906318695 Ali 35

Lấy bàn hít nhe bác

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

bán tiếp mấy món đồ khí nén ạ.

Van tiết lưu 2 đầu ống Phi8 mã LSA8 chắc là hàng China. Hàng mới còn nguyên bọc. Giá 30k/ cặp.


Súng thổi -hút  HAZET 9043N-10 không có phụ kiện, thổi và hút OK và hình thức đẹp. Giá  300K/ 1 cái
Đính kèm 65927

Cuối cùng là mới nhập tiếp 3 cái máy chà bóng chạy bằng khí nén có điều tốc. Giá vẫn thế ợ. 250k/1c; 400k/2c.


Tks các cụ đã xem. Long 0975536370

----------


## mylove299

Cho e lấy 1 cái chà bóng nhé. Bác có zalo ko nhỉ?

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> bán tiếp mấy món đồ khí nén ạ.
> 
> Van tiết lưu 2 đầu ống Phi8 mã LSA8 chắc là hàng China. Hàng mới còn nguyên bọc. Giá 30k/ cặp.
> 
> 
> Súng thổi -hút  HAZET 9043N-10 không có phụ kiện, thổi và hút OK và hình thức đẹp. Giá  300K/ 1 cái
> Đính kèm 65927
> 
> Cuối cùng là mới nhập tiếp 3 cái máy chà bóng chạy bằng khí nén có điều tốc. Giá vẫn thế ợ. 250k/1c; 400k/2c.
> ...


A Tân lấy 2 súng thổi hút và 1 máy chà bóng nha Long ơi , anh có nhắn qua Zalo hồi sáng sớm , xác nhận anh chuyển tiền nhé .TVT

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Mới về 4 cái bàn hút chân không loại dài 400mm có đầu nối nhanh phi 10. Giá vẫn thế 500K/ 1c. Long 0975536370

----------


## ali35

gạch 1 cái bàn hút nhe bác

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Tks các cụ. Bàn hút còn 2 cái.

----------


## elenercom

Bán bộ bánh xe đẩy Hàn quốc đường kính 75 dày 32, bi bọng và nước mạ còn sáng loáng, 2 bánh có phanh hãm và răng lược chống xoay, phù hợp cho các cụ làm xe đẩy dung cụ. Khoảng cách tâm lỗ mặt bích 75x45mm. Giá 260k/ bộ

----------


## elenercom

Bánh xe nhôm đúc tương đương loại foot master ac 300 về nhiều. Giá vẫn thế 300k/ bộ. Mua 3 bộ trở lên bao ship chậm. Long 0975536370.
[ATTACH=CONFIG]66060[/ATTACH]

----------


## elenercom

Chúc các cụ một tuần mới vui vẻ ạ.
Xin phép các cụ bán mấy thứ lấy xiền ăn sáng.

2 con lọc của Lambda kịch đẹp. 1 con 1 pha 250V-16A và 1 con 3p-500V-10A. Loại này gá trên rail 35mm được. Giá con nhỏ 150k, con to 200K.
Đính kèm 66129Đính kèm 66130

Mỡ đóng chai 400gr không biết xuất xứ, dùng thử thấy cũng OK. Loại này dùng cho bơm tay, chỉ cần vặn nắp, xoáy vào đầu bơm mà bóp. Giá 170k/ 2 chai.

----------


## v0danh

> Bán bộ bánh xe đẩy Hàn quốc đường kính 75 dày 32, bi bọng và nước mạ còn sáng loáng, 2 bánh có phanh hãm và răng lược chống xoay, phù hợp cho các cụ làm xe đẩy dung cụ. Khoảng cách tâm lỗ mặt bích 75x45mm. Giá 260k/ bộ


Loại này tải được khoảng bao nhiêu kg vậy bác?




> Bánh xe nhôm đúc tương đương loại foot master ac 300 về nhiều. Giá vẫn thế 300k/ bộ. Mua 3 bộ trở lên bao ship chậm. Long 0975536370.
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]66060[/ATTACH]


Loại này tải được khoảng bao nhiêu kg vậy bác?

Cám ơn

----------


## dangduc

> Bánh xe nhôm đúc tương đương loại foot master ac 300 về nhiều. Giá vẫn thế 300k/ bộ. Mua 3 bộ trở lên bao ship chậm. Long 0975536370.
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]66060[/ATTACH]


Khoảng cách tâm lỗ bắt bulong là bao nhiêu vậy bác ?

----------


## elenercom

@Đanguc: Khoảng cách tâm lỗ bắt bu lông là 58 mm nhé bác.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Khoảng cách tâm lỗ bắt bulong là bao nhiêu vậy bác ?


Trả lời lời hộ tải trọng 500kg

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Có mớ khớp bằng thép 15-15 , phi 35 dài 58, loại xiết bằng bu lông, trong đó có 3 con bị gãy mất 1 bu lông. Giá 100k/ c. Mua cả 6 con giá 500K. Tks. Long 0975536370

----------


## Trucvt

Mỗi bánh 250kg, vậy 4 bánh chịu tải max 500kg

----------


## elenercom

> Mỗi bánh 250kg, vậy 4 bánh chịu tải max 500kg


Hehehe chả biết nữa. Cái máy nhà mình nguyên bản Hàn quốc nặng tầm 7 tạ cũng dùng loại này ợ

----------


## Fusionvie

> Mỗi bánh 250kg, vậy 4 bánh chịu tải max 500kg


Tùy trọng tâm phân bổ của cái máy nữa. Về lý thuyết, nếu mỗi bánh 250kg, máy lắp 4 bánh này sẽ chịu được tải trọng Max từ 250kg(nếu tải trọng lệch tâm) đến 1tấn (nếu tải trọng cân tâm và phân bố lực đều lên 4 bánh)

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Nhôm nát sắt vụn bán đâyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.

20 con trượt tròn áo nhôm phi 16 . Giá vẫn thế 80k/ 4c. Ưu tiên cụ xxxxxxx999 lần trước mua hụt.


Mớ ke nhôm đúc kích thước 40x40x35 loại dày, rất đẹp. Giá 200k/ mớ 40 c.
 

Tks. Long 0975536370

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nhôm nát sắt vụn bán đâyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.
> 
> 
> Mớ ke nhôm đúc kích thước 40x40x35 loại dày, rất đẹp. Giá 200k/ mớ 40 c.


Mình lấy đám ke này nhé
Thnks

----------


## motu

mình lấy mâm trượt tròn nha bác

----------


## elenercom

> mình lấy mâm trượt tròn nha bác


Ok bác motu . Bác cho mình xin số đt cho tiện liên lạc nhé. Tks

----------


## vudungld2010

Bàn hút còn ko anh. Em lấy 3 cái ạ. Dũng - Zalo : 0976680071

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

> Bàn hút còn ko anh. Em lấy 3 cái ạ. Dũng - Zalo : 0976680071


Đã gửi zalo cho bạn nhé. tks

----------


## motu

sao e o kết nối zalo với bác được, zalo e là o9o8668141

----------


## elenercom

> sao e o kết nối zalo với bác được, zalo e là o9o8668141


Tớ đã kết bạn vơi bác trên zalo nhé

----------


## elenercom

Ke nhôm 40x40x35 vẫn còn một ít. Mong các cụ tiếp tục ủng hộ nhé. Long 0975536370. Tks

----------


## v0danh

Có ship COD ko bác

----------


## elenercom

> Có ship COD ko bác


Mình đã zalo cho bác rồi nhé. Tks

----------


## elenercom

bán 3 cặp trượt tròn phi 16, 2 cặp dài 300 và 1 cặp dài 400. Hàng sáng đẹp. Mỗi thanh có 2 con trượt.  Giá đã bán.
Đính kèm 67266

----------


## DUYCNC

> Mới về 4 cái bàn hút chân không loại dài 400mm có đầu nối nhanh phi 10. Giá vẫn thế 500K/ 1c. Long 0975536370
> Đính kèm 65973Đính kèm 65974


Cái này còn không bác?

----------


## elenercom

> Cái này còn không bác?


Còn 2 cái bác ạ. Tks

----------


## Steven Ngo

> bán 3 cặp trượt tròn phi 16, 2 cặp dài 300 và 1 cặp dài 400. Hàng sáng đẹp. Mỗi thanh có 2 con trượt.  Giá 500K/ 3 cặp.
> Đính kèm 67266


Để e 3 cặp trượt này...

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Lâu lâu mới lại vào 4rum. Xin phép các cụ bán mấy món ợ. Hàng truyền thống nên xin phép không nói nhiều
1. Súng hút/ thổi bằng khí nén Hazet giá đã bán.
Đính kèm 70398
2. Cặp mấy chà bóng kịch đẹp và êm. Giá đã bán.
Đính kèm 70399

Tks. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

Cây súng Hazet đã xong ợ. Tks

----------


## elenercom

Ke nhôm đúc 40x40x35. Giá như năm ngoái . 5k/ c. Mua nhiều giá đẹp hơn.

----------


## thuhanoi

> bán 3 cặp trượt tròn phi 16, 2 cặp dài 300 và 1 cặp dài 400. Hàng sáng đẹp. Mỗi thanh có 2 con trượt.  Giá 500K/ 3 cặp.
> Đính kèm 67266


Còn hàng này không cụ?

----------


## elenercom

Cặp chà bóng đã về với một anh đẹp zai đất Hà Thành ợ.
@Thuhanoi: Để em tìm lại rồi báo anh nhé. Tks

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## elenercom

Lọc 1 pha 30A của Delta, to vật vã và cực đẹp. Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 70436

----------


## elenercom

Bán mớ động cơ 1 pha đảo chiều kèm giảm tốc 1/15 của Panasonic. 1 con 40W có phanh, 1 con 60W và 1 con 25W. Hàng đẹp bao test nhé các cụ. Đã bán .

Đính kèm 70536Đính kèm 70537

----------


## elenercom

Báo cáo mớ động cơ 1 pha có gạch ợ

----------


## elenercom

Còn lại 4 cây chà bóng chạy bằng khí nén. tất cả còn chạy nhưng chất lượng thì có con nọ con kia. Bán cả mớ 4 cái giá 700k

----------


## elenercom

Bán cái combo của alpha robotics bản rộng 120, hành trình 550, dài tổng 1 m. Ray 15, vít me 15 bước 10. Tình trạng ray và vit me còn ngon, sáng láng, mất nắp và vỏ nhôm bị dập một vết nhưng không ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng. Giá 1,5 tr ợ.

----------


## elenercom

Bán mớ lọc 1pha 20A của SunHenry ( tên Tây mà thấy đầy chữ Nho hehehe). Giá 400k/ 4 con bao ship. Long 0975536370

----------


## Su57

> Bán cái combo của alpha robotics bản rộng 120, hành trình 550, dài tổng 1 m. Ray 15, vít me 15 bước 10. Tình trạng ray và vit me còn ngon, sáng láng, mất nắp và vỏ nhôm bị dập một vết nhưng không ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng. Giá 1,5 tr ợ.
> Đính kèm 70969Đính kèm 70970Đính kèm 70971Đính kèm 70972


Bác cho em hỏi ray bộ combo là loại mấy rãnh bi ạ? Em mem mới xin chào các bác!

----------

elenercom

----------


## VanToan234

......................

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Bán bộ bánh xe  QM1000 còn rát đẹp. Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 71975Đính kèm 71976

cái kẹp max 600mm, kẹp bằng cam, khóa bằng bánh cóc còn khá ngon.  Giá 450k


Tks. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

Bán vài món be bé gom xèn mua món to hơn nào
Công tắc hành trình Koino (Hàn quốc). Giá 20k/ c, 300k/ cả đống 20 cái.
Đính kèm 72225Đính kèm 72226
Cái biến áp cách ly 380/220V-100VA  của Japan hịn  đẹp như mới . Giá 300K
Đính kèm 72227Đính kèm 72228
4 bộ cáp Ezi Servo ngắn , mỗi bộ gồm 1 cọng cáp nguồn, 1 cọng cáp encoder và 1 cọng cáp motor. Giá 60k/ bộ, 200k/ 4 bộ


Mớ T-nut M6 cho cụ nào ghép nhôm profile, khoảng 60 con, giá 50k/ cả túi


Tks các cụ. Long 0975536370

----------


## saudau

Lấy MỚ cáp Ezi và bọc ốc nhe cụ

----------


## CQV

cho e lấy bộ bánh xe Master QM1000 nhé a , muộn rồi nên mai e lh a sau .

----------


## elenercom

> Lấy MỚ cáp Ezi và bọc ốc nhe cụ


ok cụ Saudau

----------


## elenercom

> cho e lấy bộ bánh xe Master QM1000 nhé a , muộn rồi nên mai e lh a sau .


bộ này đi lâu rồi cụ ạ. tks

----------

CQV

----------


## elenercom

> cho e lấy bộ bánh xe Master QM1000 nhé a , muộn rồi nên mai e lh a sau .


Còn một  bộ tương đương AC-600. Bác quan tâm thì mình lôi ra nhé. tks

----------


## CQV

> Còn một  bộ tương đương AC-600. Bác quan tâm thì mình lôi ra nhé. tks


e cần loại tải nặng bác ạ loại QM1000 nghe đâu max tải 4 bánh 1600kg , bác gủi hình zalo cho e coi thử xem hình hài nó thế nào , thank bác ( 097 301 0718 )

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Bán bớt vài miếng nhôm 6001 hàng mới của hàn quốc kích thước 340x255 và 330x230. Miếng to giá 190k, miếng nhỏ giá 165K. Mỗi loại có 3 miếng ợ. Long 975536370

----------


## elenercom

> e cần loại tải nặng bác ạ loại QM1000 nghe đâu max tải 4 bánh 1600kg , bác gủi hình zalo cho e coi thử xem hình hài nó thế nào , thank bác ( 097 301 0718 )


Đã  gửi zalo cho cụ rồi nhé. tks

----------

CQV

----------


## elenercom

Có cái hộp điện bằng composit củả Hàn quốc lành lặn, Kích thước khoảng 280x190x130, có tám gá bên trong, có sẵn công tắc nguồn, 01 nút nhân, lỗ vuông lắp đồng hồ 48x48, chỗ cắm nguồn có càu chì, thích hợp làm tủ đièu khiển nhiệt hay lắp timer. Giá 240K ( rẻ hơn cái tủ ENHAT cùng size nhé)

----------


## elenercom

Cáp Ezi Servo ngắn tàm 70 cm, đủ 2 đàu jack còn vài bộ nhé. Mong Các cụ tiếp tục ủng hộ. Tks

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cáp Ezi Servo ngắn tàm 70 cm, đủ 2 đàu jack còn vài bộ nhé. Mong Các cụ tiếp tục ủng hộ. Tks


lấy 4 bộ nhé

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

> lấy 4 bộ nhé


Ok anh Huề

----------


## huutinh

> Cáp Ezi Servo ngắn tàm 70 cm, đủ 2 đàu jack còn vài bộ nhé. Mong Các cụ tiếp tục ủng hộ. Tks


Nếu còn bộ nào em lấy 3 bộ nha anh.

----------


## elenercom

> Nếu còn bộ nào em lấy 3 bộ nha anh.


nhận gạch bác nhé

----------


## elenercom

bộ van tạo chân không bằng khí nén đẹp như mới, coil dc24v cho các cụ nghiên cứu. Thông tin các cụ hỏi google nhé

----------


## elenercom

thêm cái hình con van 2/2 ợ
Đính kèm 72387

----------


## elenercom

Chủ nhạt hết xèn, dọn nhà ra được bộ bánh xe Hàn quốc nhỡ nhỡ còn quá đẹp. Giá đã bán.
Đính kèm 72443

----------


## elenercom

Chủ nhạt mờ hết xèn mua bia rồi đành bán vài món trong nhà

1.Lọc 3pha  50A-380V và 30A-250V, hàng hàn quốc. Đồng giá 300k
Đính kèm 73315Đính kèm 73316

2. 3 cái vít me THK  1510  hành trình 100 đủ gối bkbf12. Giá 700k/ 3c


3. Cục nguồn 9V-2A cho cân điện tử hàn quốc, hàng chưa dùng. Giá 120k/ c


4. 4 bộ dây cáp ezi servo , 3 bộ dài tàm 70 cm, 1 bộ dài 35 cm. Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 73321

ôi thèm bia quá...................

----------


## sonnc1990

> Chủ nhạt mờ hết xèn mua bia rồi đành bán vài món trong nhà
> 
> 1.Lọc 3pha  50A-380V và 30A-250V, hàng hàn quốc. Đồng giá 300k
> Đính kèm 73315Đính kèm 73316
> 
> 2. 3 cái vít me THK  1510  hành trình 100 đủ gối bkbf12. Giá 700k/ 3c
> 
> 
> 3. Cục nguồn 9V-2A cho cân điện tử hàn quốc, hàng chưa dùng. Giá 120k/ c
> ...


Để e mớ cáp nhé

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

bán bộ chân máy đế cao su, ren m12, cao tổng 75mm. giá 60k/ bộ 4 cái

bộ giác hút chân không của hãng VMECA hàn quốc, dài 130, đường kính núm cao sư phi55, đầu nối nhanh phi6. Đã bán
Đính kèm 73613
Tks các cụ. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

Dọn nhà ngày chủ nhạt ra vài thứ bán chống đói
1. Bộ Ezi servo 56L, hàng đẹp, đủ dây jack ( dây motor và encoder zin dài 1,6m). Giá 1 triệu. Có 1 bộ


2. Bộ giảm tốc SEJINGIB tỷ số truyền 1/ 49.8 hàng Hàn quốc, Bích vào vuông 60 cốt 14, ra mặt bích. Giá đã bán.
Đính kèm 74444Đính kèm 74445Đính kèm 74446Đính kèm 74447Đính kèm 74448

3. Giảm tốc 1/9 size servo 100W, cốt vào 8, ra 10 có then vuông. Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 74449Đính kèm 74450

4. 02 con lọc nguồn 3 pha 500V-30A của hãng Sọ Sìn ( tên Việt là Xịn Sò) Nhạt bổn. Hàng kịch đẹp. Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 74451Đính kèm 74452

Tks các cụ. Long 0975536370

----------


## imechavn

> Dọn nhà ngày chủ nhạt ra vài thứ bán chống đói
> 1. Bộ Ezi servo 56L, hàng đẹp, đủ dây jack ( dây motor và encoder zin dài 1,6m). Giá 1 triệu. Có 1 bộ
> 
> 
> 2. Bộ giảm tốc SEJINGIB tỷ số truyền 1/ 49.8 hàng Hàn quốc, Bích vào vuông 60 cốt 14, ra mặt bích. Giá 600K
> Đính kèm 74444Đính kèm 74445Đính kèm 74446Đính kèm 74447Đính kèm 74448
> 
> 3. Giảm tốc 1/9 size servo 100W, cốt vào 8, ra 10 có then vuông. Giá 120k
> Đính kèm 74449Đính kèm 74450
> ...


Bác để tôi bộ Bộ giảm tốc SEJINGIB tỷ số truyền 1/ 49.8 hàng Hàn quốc, Bích vào vuông 60 cốt 14, ra mặt bích. Giá 600K

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/80...#ixzz5tf68grKr

----------


## elenercom

ok bác Dương. tks

----------

imechavn

----------


## elenercom

Bộ Ezi 56L bao ship nhé các cụ. Tks

----------


## mactech

em lấy 2 cái Sọ sìn với cái này nữa anh Long nhé

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

OK Thành nhé. Tiện tớ ghé mang qua cho. Tks

----------

mactech

----------


## elenercom

Bán con alpha 66 có phanh liền hộp giảm tốc harmonic  ASM66MCE-H50. Hơi trày xước và mát jack. Giá 400K


Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

alpha step với harmonic hết hot rồi sao?
Bao ship nhé các cụ.

Hehehe

----------


## elenercom

không biết dùng đành bán cây súng thổi-huts HAZET 9043N. Giá đã bán

----------


## elenercom

Có con motor Pana 400w cốt quay trơn, thân hình lành lặn mà không có driver để test. Đành cho ra đi giá đã đi rồi.
Đính kèm 75104Đính kèm 75105Đính kèm 75106Đính kèm 75107

----------


## elenercom

Cọng cáp encoder servo J2S dài 13m 2đaàu jack zin. Giá đã bán
Đính kèm 75108Đính kèm 75109

Tks. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

2 anh em cùng mẹ khác ông nội , một thằng 1/9, thăng kia 1/10. Size servo 100W. 
Giá 300k/ đôi.

----------


## elenercom

Bộ 3 sợi cáp ( motor, encoder và phanh) cho servo pana sonic minas A4 hàng chưa qua sử dụng, dài 5m. giá đã bán ợ.
Đính kèm 75169Đính kèm 75170Đính kèm 75171Đính kèm 75172Đính kèm 75173Đính kèm 75174

----------


## HẢI

> Bán bớt vài miếng nhôm 6001 hàng mới của hàn quốc kích thước 340x255 và 330x230. Miếng to giá 190k, miếng nhỏ giá 165K. Mỗi loại có 3 miếng ợ. Long 975536370
> Đính kèm 72254Đính kèm 72255


dầy bao nhiu vậy bác?

----------


## HẢI

thấy rồi 10mm à  :Embarrassment:

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

> thấy rồi 10mm à


cụ càn máy ly ợ?

----------


## elenercom

Bán cặp KK60 của HIWIN dài 370, hành trình 210, vít me 12 bước 10, mặt bích servo 100W. Giá đã bán


Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

Bán 3 bộ ezi servo 60L, 56L và 56M, đủ dây jack zin, cáp encoder và motor dài tầm 1,8m. Hàng đẹp, đã test. Giá 3tr/ 3 bộ. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

Bộ ezi 56M đã bỏ đi trước rồi ạ.
 Kính báo

----------


## elenercom

4 bộ cáp Ezi servo (1 cọng cáp encoder và 1 cọng cáp motor), hàng chưa sử dụng, dài  tầm 1,2 đến 1,5m. Giá đã bán

----------


## elenercom

Ổ cắm + 2 công tắc mới 100% không đế của Nagakawa. Giá đã bán

----------


## elenercom

Khẩu súng quen thuộc giá vẫn đã bán

----------


## elenercom

Cuối tuần bán vài thứ trong nhà cho đỡ vật vã ạ
Mấy cái chà bóng dùng hơi giá 200k/1, 350k/ đôi

2 cái củ gì trông giống ly hợp/ phanh gì đó của hãng PORA Hàn quốc, đường kính thân Phi 65, 2 đầu trục phi 8, đo cuộn dây vẫn còn trở. Giá đã bán

----------


## elenercom

Bán 3 bộ Ezi-servo 56L , hàng tháo máy đẹp xuất sắc, đủ jack nguồn và jack điều khiển, cáp động lực và encoder dài tầm 2m, đã test bằng mach3. Hàng bao test. Giá đã bán. Long 0975536370.


Bộ motor quay vịt liền giảm tốc của Oriental Motor, bộ điều tốc DKM FX1000A.  Giá 350k.


Tks các cụ

----------


## mr.fun

[QUOTE=elenercom;163210]Cuối tuần bán vài thứ trong nhà cho đỡ vật vã ạ
Mấy cái chà bóng dùng hơi giá 200k/1, 350k/ đôi

để em 1 chiếc nhé

----------


## mr.fun

> Khẩu súng quen thuộc giá vẫn đã bán


Cái này còn thì để em 1 cái luôn nhé

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Bán bộ cáp servo Mitsubishi đời J2S lắp cho dộng cơ HC-SFS152 và  một số con tương tự. Dài 5m. Giá 400K. Long 0975536370


Bộ phát xung quay tay Fanuc dùng điện DC5V rất tiện cho cụ nào test động cơ bước và servo. Giá đã  bán


Cặp ray Smick-THK SR15 dài 820 đẹp hiếm có . Giá đã bán


Chúc các cụ một ngày mới vui vẻ

----------


## yeuthichcnc

Bác có động cơ chạy với con MR-J2S-100B không bác

----------


## elenercom

> Bác có động cơ chạy với con MR-J2S-100B không bác


Không có bác ạ.
Bác cần jack hay cáp cho con motor đó thì a lô mình nhé.
Tks

----------


## elenercom

Bán mấy cọng cáp encoder servo Mitsubishi J2S công suất dưới 750W, dài 5m loại cáp mềm tuổi thọ cao, mã MR-JCCBL5M-H. Giá 150k/ sơi. Long 0975536370

----------


## elenercom

Cần bán cặp ray NSK bản 23  dài tổng 460mm, hành trình max 300mm rất long lanh, con trượt loại có rọ nhựa trượt êm khỏi phải nói, bi đủ, sáng choang hehehe. Giá 800K cho cụ nào thích gái đẹp

----------


## elenercom

Đầu năm mở shop xin phép các cụ bán và thứ chống vã ạ
1. Bàn hút chân không kích thước 400x120. Giá 500k/ cái, mua 2 cái bao ship


2. Có mấy bộ trục xoay có thể làm head stock cho máy tiện (tiện chơi chơi) dùng 2 vòng bi FAG 6205Z, cốt 18, mặt bích thép phi 98, gối nhôm, có sẵn 1 pulley răng bằng nhôm loại XL. Cái này phay thêm cái chân lắp vào là ngon ợ. Giá 350k/ c


Chúc các cụ buôn may bán đắt.
Long 0987736370

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Đầu năm mở shop xin phép các cụ bán và thứ chống vã ạ
> 1. Bàn hút chân không kích thước 400x120. Giá 500k/ cái, mua 2 cái bao ship
> 
> 
> 2. Có mấy bộ trục xoay có thể làm head stock cho máy tiện (tiện chơi chơi) dùng 2 vòng bi FAG 6205Z, cốt 18, mặt bích thép phi 98, gối nhôm, có sẵn 1 pulley răng bằng nhôm loại XL. Cái này phay thêm cái chân lắp vào là ngon ợ. Giá 350k/ c
> 
> 
> Chúc các cụ buôn may bán đắt.
> Long 0987736370


Món số 3 này cụ Hói thích lắm đấy a.để e méc cụ ấy xem sao.kaka

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

Mở ngoặc thêm là từ đầu trục tới mặt bích có một đường dẫn khí nén cho các cụ chế cái gì kẹp kẹp được ạ

----------

